# Lister Egg Share Girlies ~ Part 11



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  taking time out hoping for a miracle in 2008   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES 02/08        

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       

MJP   FET   FET October    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year (abroad)    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES  

Luckystars 1st ES 06/08        ^reiki 

Honnybee  18/07 Scan 01/08      

Jena Testing 7th June      EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 23/06       

Little Seahorse 21/06       

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## curlyj28

Congrats Julie    excellent news  !!! 

Hello to everyone, sorry I have been quiet , its been very hard to get on at work as bosses seem to be lurking. 

Jena good luck for your 1st day back at work , hope you are all ok!

Thanks 

CJ xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello All

Sorry I haven't been about - nothing to report really.  Got af niggles today but not too concerned because 1) far too early for af and 2) I got these last time 

Hope your all ok, very quiet here.

Jena - Hope your 1st day back at work wasn't too horrid!!

Em - my test date is 2nd August which I am told is Julies birthday so I best not get a BFN and ruin her birthday had I   

Love to all

Nic xx


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls!

Nic, how you doing hun!!! I will send that email very soon   sorry hun!!

Maria hope the move went well!

Julie congrats on the eggs and the 7 fertilising hun! Good luck for the call to say thurs or blast! Hope the house is ok. x

Em, welcome back hun!! Not long!! Wooohooo!!

Mira,   

Jena, hope everything ok and the 3 bubs doing well!

Mitch, great to see that ticker hun!! Wooohooo!!!

Hayley hows you??

CJ how are you and bump? Do you have your 1st scan date yet?

Not missed anyone that I know of  

Sorry I've been quiet! So busy! Boo broke up from nursery on tuesday and that was emotional!! We now have 7 weeks off before big school starts! Had loads of work to do and loads of parties to go to and I have to say I have been enjoying my wine!    

No news on clomid yet, hopefull by next week!

Love to all my girlies!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

good morning  

sounds like you are having a good time with all those lovely parties kate. You lucky devil. have a drink for me, no, what the heck have  a lot for me   hope you got lots of activities planned to keep yourself busy over the next 7 weeks. Mine have 2 weeks left then back to school. my son is upposed to learn how to speak English when he goes back.   he is going to be a fast learner  

Julie I take it that you have gone for blasts   as we have not heard, hope the house is getting sorted well and not too much of a pain.

Nic hope you are doing o.k   and this 2ww is not so exruciatingly painful.     

Miranda it so nice to chat to you, I had to go as I had to sort a domestic, no not me and hubby, the rabbits!

Maria have you got your new house unpacked yet, I don't envy you as I have had to move house 7 times in the last 10 years. its what happens when dh is in the forces.

Cj hows things going? when is your first scan again? my head is loop so sorry if you have said already.

Em hows it all going my lovely? hope the tx is going god for you and not causing too much pain.

Jena are you feeling anything yet? not sure if it is too early but with twins your tummy gets so much bigger I wondered if you feel things early too.

hayley hope you are not as worried now and it must be nearing yourscan soon. is it early next week?

Ann marie did the dr agree to do some tests yet?

nothing from me to report I'm afraid, live a non existant life . was not too well yesterday and this morning my kidney is causing me a lot of pain. I think it is because of needing the toilet so much. I dashed out of bed this morning thinking I was bleeding every where as I got this really sharp pain down below then a feeling like like full af had come so was surprised when there was nothing there. not that I want there to be but it felt so iminent if you know what I mean.

I don't want to moan thou as this is what I have dreamed of. whatever will be will be. well girls I will be thinking of you all at your different stages and keeping allsorts crossed       

kate don't forget that drink for me  

mitch
xx


----------



## curlyj28

Hello girlies 

I am ok thanks apart from feeling really breathless all the time, I thought this was meant to happen at the end of pg not this early but I only have to walk up the stairs and I am panting like i just ran a marathon !! Is this normal   I am waiting for my booking appointment and 12 week scan to come through from the surgery at the moment , will let you know as soon as I hear anything - can't wait to see that everything is still ok - hve been having v paranoid moments at times   .

Mitch hope your feeling better soon, god moving 7 times in 10 years is enough to drive anyone crazy ,  When are you having you 1st scan, have you a feeling your having twins ?? 

Kate - pls have a big glass of wine for me,  glad your better now !! such a social queen  with all your parties   

Julie - good Luck for your et - keeping everything crossed for you   

Maria good luck in your new house - hows the unpacking coming along ??

Ann marie - how are you , have you seen your gp about the blood test yet ??

Miranda - hope your ok - is the book finished now ?

Em - fingers crossed that your tx is going smoothly , hope your ok hun...

Jena, Ally and Hayley  hope you all ok , xxxx

Love CJ xxxx


----------



## honneybee

evening girls

just wanted to come on line and say

hope you are not going too mental nic and all is well for you honey. it must be getting to crisis point now, as this was the bit on the 2ww hard        take care of you! 

Julie good luck for tomorrow if you have not had et already come and let us know how you are doing.

Em hope the d/r is going well 10 days til stimming. I hope this tx is not too bad and the headaches are easing off if you had them   

miranda and kate a  big  

anne marie how u doing I think you need a  

maria how u doing

Cj Jena Hayley Ally hope you girls are fine.

mitch
xx


----------



## allybee17

hello just popping on to say all well my end great to see so many "bump ladies" lister must be loving it seeing all these BFP and so many twin bumps too  

now to bb i think i'm the only one to be sad that charley has gone  i totally agree with everyone she was a total b***h but was so so so much fun to watch i want channel out now really dislike her  

take care sneding luck to all on tx and 2ww love allyson xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Nic PUPO lady hope your not going too mad in the  sending lots of 

Julie another PUPO lady how r u doing hun

Kate how r u hun cant believe boo is almost at big school

Miranda hows u hun

Ann Marie lovely to chat to you the other night

Maria hope your settling into your new home

Ally hope that you are keeping well
when is your next scan hun

Mitch how r u feeling is it sinkin in

Hayley how r u doing, i read your other post and replied there

CJ and Lil c hope your both doing ok

Jena how r u feeling how is it being back at work

 to anyone i missed

Sorry i have been a bit quiet but so much going on

I have been having some awful headaches yesterdays was the worst with sickness
we are also tryng to pack the house up we move on 10th august
We are away from thursday next week til the monday morning i will do my first stims jab and then come home til the friday when we move

So far i have bought new cooker which is being delivered and fitted on tuesday 7th
ordering a new bed tuesday
started phone line with BT
just need to decide on which isp to go with now
Willow is fine i popped some more pics of her into the gallery and a few others too

Sending love to all
Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Em

Just read your post, and thought id give you my opinions of some ISP's, (Ive had a few  LOL)
BT, they were ok.. would reccomend.
AOL, NEVER AGAIN!!  nothing but probs, is easy to use but always getting booted, they messs up your pc with all the rubbish they put onto it when you install them and they are always messing up payments ie overcharging/charging you twice etc.
SKY... We are now with sky and I find them great, they are also the cheapest, I highly recommmend them hun.

Good luck with the move!!!!!
Hugs
Ann Marie xxxxxxxx
p.s  was good to chat to you too, hope to see you in chat again soon xx


----------



## Martha Moo

wow 

its oh so quiet here!

I hope everyone has been making the most of the lovely weather  

off to feed Willow and sort some dinner for us

Em


----------



## luckystars

Hello Girls

Hi just a quick one from me as I have 10 Min's at my aunts.. so heres the news......

yes 7 went to blast..... They called me the next day and said that 3 of them are really good... So they told me that ET would be on sat. We got there they was an hour behind and I really needed a wee....  We got into the room and Marie Wren was doing them that day so I was happy as I like her. We sat and she said that I have some very good news for you she said you have 1 embie at a 5AA which is top!! She had a chat with me about putting 2 back and after being told by 3 Dr's that outting 2 back could be dangerous...

I cried as I wanted 2 out back but I had to go with what they say as they know whats best. So I have 1 embie on board I feel fine at the mo so test day is in 8 days time inc today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We should be getting the internet sorted today it may work tonight but don't count on it!!!! as DP is doing it 

Girls I hope all of u are OK and I cant wait to chat soon......

love 

Julie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Julie thats fantastic news

Your test date is the day i start stims

Hope its a good day for us both

bring on your 

it sounds soooo good

Hope you get the net sorted soon

Em


----------



## honneybee

julie brilliant news no idea what 5aa is anyone?

hope to see you in 8 days with a smile.

hello to my other special girls hope all is well. where is everyone not a lot of postiing lately?

feeling rather lonely. not that I have much to say.

8 days Em oh brilliant .......

mitch


----------



## honneybee

I have got some brilliant news... I had to share with you...

my recipient is pg. I spoke to lena today and she said that it is all good. I have also suggested I can donate again without me having tx to this lady after I have had my little one and finished the bfeeding but which will take me over the 35 age limit. if she wanted a sibling from the same egg donor, lena said it should be fine as I have  got 4 successful pg from my eggs  and one ectopic pg (maybe more if twins) and the lady may like that idea. but to let them know after the baby is born as I could change my mind.

I know I won't change my mind and I really wanted to egg share for another lady in the first place.

sorry if this is all about me but for some one having to do the de route and having success is a big thing for me.

hope you girls are all well.

Nic thinking of you hun keep busy

julie pupo lady how exciting for you take it easy

Miranda just chatted   are you still set for september.

kate u busy lady, hope you are over your illness. and you and dh are making up for lost time   

hows work jena

ally hayley cj and lil c hope you are all fine

ann marie lovely talking to you yesterday.

em I am counting down for u my dear for when you start stimming. not long to go whoopee, hows you head

maria are you settled now.

take care yous

mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hiya Mitch
Thats great news hun!! 
It will be lovely for her to have eggs from the same person too.
Was good chatting to you too.
Hope your feeling ok.
Hugs
Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hello Ladies.

Sorry I haven't been around - our laptop went POP! (thats the 2nd one in about 6 weeks   ) So only going to have access whilst working for a while until we get something sorted.

We got a new car today so that was exciting and cheered me up from yesterday......I had a bit of spotting last night    Obviously I am on major knicker watch so checking everything coming out closely...I had a few spots of blood - when I say spots I mean they were tiny - blink and you'll miss them. So laast night I went to bed with a suppositorie front and back   If i thought it would help I would have stuck one in each ear also   No blood this morning so    it was red blood as well.......

Ann Marie - good luck for your appointment wednesday  

Mitch - How are you feeling? Whens your first scan?

Em - not long now.....

Julie - How your ok !

Kate - Miranda I'll mail you two now.

CJ - I had the breathlessness also so assume its normal.

Catch you all later

Nic x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Nic
Will keep my fingers crossed for you thursday hun, good luck with testing!!!        
Hugs
Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Hi everyone 

Sorry ive been quiet the last few days , have just moved back home after staying with in laws for 7 weeks !! It was only mean't to be 2 weeks but the builders , plumbers , decoraters were way behind .... Anyway I am back home and after a monster cleaning session this weekend we now have a lovely home and garden to relax in, I'm so pleased !!

julie - congrats on your blast transfer - good luck for the next week -    

Nic - everything crossed for you xxx make sure you take things extra easy - when do you test - ??    

Em -  I don't envy you with moving - hope you have lots of helpers you ned to be taking things easy - so close to stims no you must be so excited !!     

Mitch - Great news about your recipient and such a nice thing to do it all again for her - hope all is well with you . Any news about a scan yet ?

Ally, Jena ,Hayley how are you all doing - ??

Hi also to Ann Marie, Maria , Kate & Miranda    

spk soon CJ xxx


----------



## honneybee

hgi girls

sorry a me post coming up

I have just got back fromt the hospital. for my pains I keep getting and had a scan and  more blood tests.

just been told the sonograpgher think I have 1 ectopic and an early pg in the uterus. 

they wanted to keep me in. I didn't see the point so they let me come home and I will return on wednesday. hopefully they will tell me more.

she has said there could be another solution and it may be a cyst with some tissue in the outside one and the other could be an early pg but she is inclined to believe it is an ectopic though.

please has anyone else got any advise or been thru this too.

she said it was rare but does happen. I have had an ectopic b4 so know how devastated I was before. this is my last chance of pg as I will not be having tx again. sooo upset.  I feel so numb how can this happen I just don't understand.

mitch


----------



## ikklesmiler

aaaw hun!!
Im so sorry, fingers crossed it is just a cyst..
I wish I could be some help to you.
Try to rest loads and I hope wednesdays news is not as bad as you think.
Im really sorry hun.
PM me if you want too, im online most of the night 
Ann Marie  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello girls hope youre all ok.sorry ive awol for awhile ive had quite afew worryin things to deal with.anyway...

honeybee-oh sorry to see your post.hope things turn out ok.i see quite afew of us girls have had probs over the weekend on other threads.hope it is a cyst.when they scaned me they saw my cyst straight away and gave it a name.horrible blood filled one.nice.never had one before.if it is ectopic they maybe able to save your pregnancy in the womb.i dont know much about things like that as its never happened to me.hope you have better luck at your next scan. 

ikklesmiler-got all your bloods back yet??lookin forward to you consultation?is your dh lookin forward to his sa soon??  youl be fine.theyre really nice there.the counseling can be abit funny,shes got a one tone voice  

curly-you havin your place done up?very nice.must be a pain being with the inlaws.poor you.

nic-keep positive girl   what day past ec are you at now??could be implant spotin.really hoe so.good luck.

heffalump-good to see your startin stims soon.not long now .everything else been going ok??

luckystars-well done you on going to blast.wishin you lots of luck  

jena -hows you babies doin?have you had another scan recently??think youhave but might be thinkin wrong.anyway hope it went well 

alleybee-i expect youre gettin quite big now.had anymore scans??

kate&miranda-where are you 2??youre both being very quiet.hope youre both ok

as for me things have been very much up in the air all weekend.started spotin on friday and its carried on.had scan on friday.gestational sac in right place,lining thick.got blood filled cyst though.had on and off spotin that has been less then what i had for implant spotin though.trying to stay positive.been vey much up and down emotionally the last few days.had doc app today and she did nothing at all.didnt examine me,no advice.she didnt even want the letter from the scannin people for my records.the only thing she did do was made me cry,and most of the way home.felt like a right idiot.i was so upset and so angery at same time.bloody nhs dont help us at all.they dont do scans till after 7wks.epu said so aswell.stupid system.  

hayley


----------



## curlyj28

Mitch -- 

Really hope you get some positive news Wednesday hun, thinking of you and praying all is ok    



CJ xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hiya Hayley

Hope your feeling ok hun, sounds like youve had a rotton weekend.
Will keep fingers crossed for you too.

I have got some of the bloods back from the docs,but not all,and not the hiv one!!  dh got his results, which are all fine!!
got to call docs tommorow to see if the rest of my resulst are back. Am not holding my breath though.
We are all excited about wednesday... cant wait!!!
dh is sooooo lokking forward to his sa.. LOL
thinking of you
hugs
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

hello girls reading your posts and I'm so gutted for both haylea and Mitch

Mitch I'm so really sorry to hear that they think you may have an ectopic as you know that was my worst nightmare to be honest i really can not offer many words to help you thought this it's just seems so unbelievable that it can happen, as you were properly told after your 1st ectopic the chance of a 2nd is quite high so there is alway a risk, i don't know what happens if you do have and ectopic along with a pregnancy in the correct place but i imagine some very carefull key hole surgery will be needed i really hope that you'll get through this and I'm sure that the hospital will take every care to protect your pregnancy i really wish you all the luck in the world and will be thinking of you i keeping an eye on all your posts sending lot's of hugs and hope your way 

Haylea firstly nope not getting big at all actually getting a bit worried now as I'm 4 months and still in my normal clothes maternity do not even fit me yet!!!! have hospital today to see our consultant the consultant who refused to help us after my 2nd ectopic and told us the only way We'd get pregnant was to go private!!!! and guess what he's would do it for us that way!!!! can't wait to see him and go huh look twins and with out your help  
again the NHS seems to be letting you down too it just seems so unbelievable that after everything you have done to finally get yourself pregnant that they will not help to at Lest reinsure you that everything is OK!!! so unfair the fact that you are spotting and are so stressed and worried about you'd think they'd sort you our an early scan NHSreally bug me sometimes, I'm sure your gonna be OK thou haylea and now it's easy to say but your gonna have to try not to stress out to much as that really not good for your pregnancy have some faith and try and think positive will be watching for your posts too good luck and sending lot's and lot's of 

great to read your news Julie wow 7 embies to blast thats fantastic you must really have some super eggs and your DP some super little men welldone again and I'm sure your little one will do fantastic and your right lister so know what they are talking about and do know whats for the best, did you freeze the left over blasts??

hi ya Marie great to see you have fitted into this tread i bet your just itching to get going now but I'm sure being here you have learnt everything about the lister and tx so when is it your off for for your 1st appointment?? 

anyway have to go now DP is coming from work to collect me for hospital appointment take care everyone talk laters Allyson


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Allyson

1st consultation is tommorow (wednesaday) so watch this space!! LOL

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lovely lister ladies

You have all been a bit quiet!

firstly Ann Marie wishing you lots of  for your 1st appt with the lister tomorrow       

Kate hope your ok and your feeling much better 
hows boo and diego 

Miranda i hope your well

Jena hope that work is going ok and your not too tired with bump and ds
cant imagine how tired you must be!

Lil C and CJ how r u both
do you have an EDD i can add to the list 

Nic how r u doing your almost there honey   
2 more sleeps!

Julie how r u and fantastic blast doing   

Hayley thinking of you sweetie and sending so much       for your scan on friday

Mitch sweetheart i have read your post on Peer Support and also here sorry for my late response

I have heard of this before i also know a lady who had similar but i pray for you that it is just a cyst and that all is looking ok tomorrow

My thoughts are with you and your dh
You truly are an angel yourself honey

Maria i hope that your settling in to your new home 
when is your holiday

October will be here before you know it

to anyone i missed 

well as for me its busy busy busy!

My tx officially starts tomorrow with a monthly d/r jab to keep my endo suppressed so it dont go too mad with the stims, then i go to the edinburgh festival on friday morning (travelling up to parents thursday afternoon) start my stims on monday morning, then coming home monday morning.

We then move on the 10th so busy packing atm

Dont worry though i will still be around to keep an eye on you all with exception of friday to monday but u never know where i might find a connection 

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Em

Good luck with your tx hun, hope it goes ok, fingers crossed for you.

Me and dh are so excited about tommorow!!

I will of course post on thursday or maybe tommorow night telling you all about it!!
We are also going to the open evening tommorow too, so have no idea what time we will be back from London.

Hugs to everyone

Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Ladies

Test day tomorrow

AF turned up today

Its over and although disappointed i did knid of expect it.

Can I start the pill on day 2? My af is so iregular it will help speed up getting going again if I can go on the pill now.

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28

Nic - hun i am really sorry to hear your news -    it really is not fair    thinking of you .. 

CJ xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Nic

So sorry to read your news

This is so unfair 

I am thinking of you dh and ds

Sending you all a big 

Love Emxx


----------



## honneybee

hi girls a quick update, i will be back in a while to chat but have to make acouple of phone calls first.

I have just got back from the hospital, have told me I do have a heterotopic pg 1 in (baby no 1) and 1 out (baby no2) but, some good news poss, she asked me how I was feeling as they go a lot on that, and I told her I felt fine, she said they will leave me until monday and rescan, but hopefully if I continue to feel normal the other baby no2  may disintergrate to nothing. As awful as that sounds it stops me having an operation, If I do have a op I will be given anaesthetic that is non harmful to my baby no1 and I will have a 90% chance of having a normal pg after so, I am feeling very positive considering.

My baby no1 is 11mm now so all looks good, I will see the heartbeat hopefully next week.

mitch
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Mitch

have been looking out for your post honey

Good and bad news there hey

its positive that they are leaving you until monday to review but take things easy and rest! and thats an order!

will be thinking of you and the bubs in the right place i pray you get to see their heartbeat on monday    

sorry no other personals but will be back later

Em


----------



## Jena

Hello all,

Mitch - Stay positive hun it will all be ok you'll see   

Hayley - I hope you get your answers soon,   

Nic - I am so sorry to hear your news hun, as for the pill i would personally speak with the Lister about that first,     

Big hello to everyone else, no personals at this time tho (sorry), just a real quick update from me, i am sooo tired getting back into the routine of work its terrible, dh has a cold, no sorry make that man flu so you can imagine what hes been like!! and ds is teething.....     

Will come back soon and catch up with you all 

Love as always Jena xxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Girls - the 'bleed' stopped yesterday by lunchtime - thank you for your messages. I spoke to Lizzy and she said I wasn't bleeding I was 'spotting' and thats perfectly normal.

I shant be going on the pill though as this morning 2 pregnancy tests have told me I am

[fly]PREGNANT !!!!!!!!!![/fly]

Obviously early days but for the moment its good news

Nic x


----------



## honneybee

congratulations NIC 

       

fabulous news ever. I am over the moon for you hun you truely derserve this

             

love mitch
xx


----------



## aweeze

Excuse me crashing in!

Nic - Just wanted to say *CONGRATULATIONS * hun!!!!!

Take care

Lou
XXX


----------



## wishing4miracle

well done nic!!!   

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Blooming eck Nic

Congratulations sweetie
Now theres a reason i didnt change you on the list
I just had this feeling this morning would be a different post!

OMG   now!

Lou your welcome to gatecrash anytime my sweet 
hope wiggle is coming along well 

Hayley how r u feeling sweetie
 for your scan tomorrow

Mitch how r u feeling honey

Jena humph manflu i have that here not me obviously!
Hope work is going ok apart from bein exhausting
Hope DS teeth come thru soon for him

Kate and Miranda hope your both ok

Ann Marie hope that yesterday appt and open evening went well

CJ Lil C Ally hope your all well

Julie  PUPO lady
I want to wish you lots of  for monday as i am away for the weekend from this afternoon and dont think i will have access where i am going am back on monday morning and hoping to see a 

Love to all 
Emxxx

Once again........

Congratulations Nic on your


----------



## caz nox

Nic - wooo hooooo - a HUGE congratulations


----------



## allybee17

yay fabtastc news nic congratulations what a rollercoaster ride you've been on these couple of days just goes to show you really that you don't really now anything till you test right at the end of your 2ww   well done once again wish you a happy stressfree next 8 months  allyson xx


----------



## curlyj28

Congratulations Nic 

fantastic news for your   !!

So pleased for you !!

CJ xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

Mitch, It sounds promising hun, especially that your feeling ok, ill be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed!!!

Nic, wow!! congrats hunnie!! Im soooo pleased for you.

hayley, hope your ok hun xxx

Em,have a good weekend!!!!

My appt at the lister yesterday was good and bad, im still reeling from it all, and keepgetting tearful so am not posting about it yet (its not really bad news, just unexpected)
I will post in the next couple of days though.

hugs to everyone

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

I'm at my mums at the mo so I can use her internet.....  Nic I know we have spoke today WELL DONE !!!!! I'm really pleased for you..!!! 

Its my birthday today i feel so old I'm 29 !!!!  DP is taking me out tonight so that should be nice, I'm just so tired.... Well my 2ww wait is getting to me now I have had a few niggles which I thought was AF pains but I'm trying not to worry   I just want to know I really didn't think the 2ww wait would be this bad... but I just hope it works... I'm trying to keep busy but Monday just feels sooo long...

Does anyone know what a 5AA embie is ??

I hope all of u are OK I should get my laptop in 10 days I'm so lost without it I'm trying to keep positive ... is anyone about 

Love

Julie xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Oh Girls

you've mad me cry!!!!

this is so hard for me as no one apart from you lot, one friend and mum in law know about this ivf and we are going to keep it quiet for as long as we can.

I have very limited internet time at the moment but hope to be back properly soon and will do personals when I have gathered myself.

Thank you all so much

Nic xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Just popping on to say a MASSIVE CONGRATS to Nic dh & ds!!!

Woooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi All

Yesterday was a long day for me, also cutting down on my anti depressants has had side effects and one of them is being very very tearful, hense the tears today and yesterday!!

well my appt went quite well yesterday, I have to lose about a stone in weight (I expected that anyway) so will just start eating healthier and cut out the snacks, also the dog will be getting longer walks  LOL
ok well, I had my scan and dan had his sa, my scan was fine, everything as it should be, dans sa was not as we expected, they said his concentration is 28mill/ml which they said is good, his progresion is 2.5, again they said its ok, abnormal forms 72, which is not too bad, but they said the motility is 35, it should be at least 45, they said this means we will prob need icsi, will as you know is quite a large cost, our prob is we cannot afford it, we cannot even save that sort of money, well not by nov/dec when we will prob need it. so i got very tearful when we got home, they have told dan to take vitamin c, zinc and salenium, which we bought today.... has anyone here been advised to have icsi but refused it and asked the clinic to try without it?  Thats what dan says to do, i just dont know, if we dont try the e/s now I will be too old by the time weve saved the money for isci, and then it means saving for just ivf, which will take forever!!
Im just feeling really down about it, I thought there would be probs with me, but not with dan, I know cutting down the dose of anti depressants isnt helping the way i feel too.
Ann Marie xxx


----------



## caz nox

Hello Ann Marie, 

I am not at the lister, but to have ICSI at my clinic is only an extra £500.00. I have requested ICSI rather an IVF as I am paroniod that his swimmers are a bit silly and cannot find the egg even though he is normal. (well he did have a bad SA one time). My hubby took Wellman Tablets and cut out all booze! 

Its does not sound that bad the review - at least you can do it maybe by the end of the year? 

Good luck


----------



## caz nox

oh and make sure he drinks at least 2 litres a day as sperm is made up mostly from water!


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Caz
thanks for your message hun, have got dan (dh) on salenium, vit c and zinc, hes also drinking more water, although he hates it.
It just felt like the clinic were pushing the icsi to make more money.. it really upset me.
We have decided to refuse icsi and just get them to do it the ivf way. So fingers crossed it will work, although i have weight to lose first!
Thanks again
Hugs
Ann Marie xxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya... Stranger here  

Moving house...  What a blinking nightmare eh! Just got connected to bt broadband, although they promised we'd be connected by this time LAST week!  

Nevermind, just wanted to say a BIG hello to everyone and and a MASSIVE   to Nic and family      SOOOOO very pleased for you hun! Told you!!.. You're little miracle!!  

The house is gorgeous, we've all settled in and happy, thank you all for all your well wishes  

Maria x


----------



## *kateag*

Woooohooo!! Welcome back Maria! Glad the house is good!!! Now, stage 2!!!!

Caz, funny seeing you posting on here!!  

Nic hope you ok, email me soon. xxx

Em, hope you having a lovely break, and tx is going well, I will send you a PM soon!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi

Right I'm going to attempt a proper post......I have worked overtime this morning so on my work pc.  God knows when we will have a home pc/laptop back we are skint!

Maria  - glad you're all sorted in the new house. Tell us about it, have you moved area or stayed in the same area and increased in size? I'm nosey - I have to know these things  

Ann Marie - Get your hubby on WELLMAN vits - think it contains all the zinc, selenium etc plus more  It is well known for improving sperm quality.  Please don't think the Lister are just trying to make money out of you - that would be very unethical of them and they just wouldn't advise it unless they thought it would give you the best chance.  Sperm is made 3 months in advance so you'd be best to get tx started at least 3 months after DH started taking the vitamins.  Hopefully they will do the job and you won't need icsi.

Julie - Keep strong - 2 days to go!!!!

Jena - You must be absolutely shattered being back at work, with your little man and being pregnant.  Hope your ok

CJ - Must be nice to be back in your own home.

Em - Hoep your having a nice break x

Mitch - thinking of you hun.  Good luck for monday.

Kate - Emailed you xx

hayley - Sorry about what you are going through - i really think you need to go see your gp and get refered to EPU

Who else........Hi to all I missed.

I feel like a right numpty for my wednesday post saying AF was here!!!! What I had was exactly the same as I'd been getting before af since having Charlie   Never mind!!! Anyway I started spotting again thursday afternoon but it had all gone by friday morning and nothing since....implantation bleed I'm not worried - what will be will be I can't change it can I? I have been taknig it easy and using it as a excuse to lay around doing nothing much!!!

Shanes birthday today - hes just popped to work to do a site check and make sure everyones behaving!!  And I'm just about to go and sit in the garden and read 

Nic xx


----------



## dianne

Anne Maire 
I have PM you re ICIS 

Hi Kate  

Di


----------



## *kateag*

My Di!!!


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls

Hello just wanted to say I got a [fly]Positive!!!!!!!![/fly] I have tried to call the Lister but there was no answer I have left a message for them to call me!!!

I just wanted to say thank you to all of you for your help I hope I have the internet back soon but I just wanted to update you.....

I hope all of you are well and when I get the internet back I will read through and do personals....

Love

Julie xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

well done luckystars   

hayley


----------



## honneybee

hi girls.

Its quiet on here.

Em how are you? did you have a lovely time? do you start stimms today?

Ann marie sorry did n't say hello lsat night, was feeling a little rough.

hayley v soory to hear your news have you been for your scan today?

Miranda how you doing petal, have you sent more of your book off to be looked thru?
how is Briony doing is she recovering well?

Kate hello missus. I bet you are busy with boo at the moment with her being on school holidays, have you collected all the bits and pieces need to start new school?

Maria glad the move has gone well. Is the house bigger? have you found where you want to put your furniture, I am constantly moving mine trying to find the ideal spot.

jena how doing are you still tired when does it start to ease off?

ally, any  bump yet, when is your next scan

nic have you got used to the idea you are now a pg lady? I bet now you know you are pg the tiredness kicks in.

Julie congratulations on your pg enjoy the rst of your next 8 months let us know when you have your scan, with your embies being good there maybe two.

Cj how you doing? how do you feel now?

lil c hello

I got some brilliant news today and some mixed news.

I have officially one baby, the sonographer is now able to say I do not have an ectopic afterall, phewwww, She says she still can not tell me what the mass is, maybe it is a cyst but although it has not grown it has now got fluid there. It is about 3 cm in size. so they will keep an eye and I will keep getting scanned. so have my next scan next week.

my baby is doing well I think, I saw the heart beating, I finally can allow myself to feel pregnant and hope now i can relax a bit.

mitch
xx


----------



## honneybee

again congratulations julie

       

mitch

xx


----------



## curlyj28

Congrats Julie 

       ​
Fantastic News, Well Done.​
Love CJ xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Julie and DP

Congratulations

On your       

So very pleased sweetie

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Love Emxx​


----------



## ikklesmiler

Julie... Congratulations hun!!!!

Hayley..... be strong hunnie.. take a break from it all.. you need to chill out, youve been through a lot xxxx


Mitch.... Im so pleased for you hun, you look after yourself and relax now.

Hugs to everyone else.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

Julie congrats hun! You must be on cloud 9! After all that worrying you got there!

Mitch, I am SO pleased for you hun, fingers crossed the scan next week will show that it hasnt grown. You deserve some good news hun, about time  

Hayley, so sorry to hear your news hun. Take care. 

Nic, I promise I will get round to reply tonight!

Mira,   

Dh is in france now for his charity ride, been up since 5.30 driving him to the starting point! And now I have 5 hours of typing to get through tonight   

Af is playing silly buggars. 

Bye girlies. 

x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

Hope everyones ok.

I have just recieved a bill from the lister for dh.'s SA, does anyone know why i would have got this? I thought it came in with the 'free' IVF for egg sharing.  I have phone the accounts dept but of course theres no one there at the mo. lol

Hugs
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Ann Marie 

I am trying to remember back to when I had my consultation in Jan and  my dh had a SA to ,I am 99% sure we never had to pay for this , maybe it is just an error,  might be worth giving lena a call if you can't get hold of accounts dept. 


CJ xxx


----------



## *~Nic~*

Anne Marie

We didn't have t pay for that.  Think they have made a mistake, just out of interest how much do they charge?

Nic


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Nic

Its £105 for SA.

It must be a mistake musnt it, they told me all drugs/scans everything will be free except hfea charge.

Ann Marie xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi CJ

Thanks hun, will call Lena this afternoon if I dont hear from the accounts dept.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## honneybee

hi Ann marie

all the men have to have a sa, I know we did not pay for this either, so make sure you speak to them   i think you speak to Liam in accounts.
hope things are going well and dh is taking his pills  

mitch
x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Ann Marie - Something you will have to pay for is if your dh has his blood tests that he needs there.  Always worth getting his GP to do these if you can (that's if he hasn't already done this).  I wasn't told that they charge for these and wasn't too happy when the bill arrived!  The charge for the SA does sound like a mistake though - hope you manage to get it sorted out.

Helen x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

Mitch...  I will call Liam, I called earlier but he was on lunch.  Hope your ok hunnie... how are you feeling?

Helen....  hey hun, how you doing?  yes dh had his bloods done at the gp's, we knew we would be charged for them and didnt want a massive bill arriving.

hope everyones ok.

Hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Ann Marie - Glad your dh did get his blood tests done at GP.  Did you get hold of Liam in the end??  I'm doing fine though - thanks for asking  

Helen x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi hun

By the time I called Liam back it was 4mins past 4 and he had gone!
Will be calling him back in the morning, also have to call my gp to get the rest of my blood test results.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999

Sounds like he is a part timer!    good luck with your calls tomorrow   

Helen x


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL.. just called him again, still no answer!!!!  
will call docs between 2 and 4pm, thats when they take calls about blood tests.
will let you now how i get on.
Will call Liam back again soon.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

just called Liam again arrgghh  stilll no answer!!!!


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

just poping in to say HELLO not on for long as Im at my aunts house and I have to go home as I have to get ready for work

I just hope u girls are ok  Em have u started stims yet? Mitch I hope ur ok hun... and HELLO to everyone else!!!!!

My 6 week scan is on the 23rd of this month I hope to update u all soon 

Love

Julie xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Got through to the accounts depaterment at the lister eventually yesterday, they said they wopuld look into it and call me back, 10 mins later they called me back and apologised as it was a misatke, they were very nice about it too.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  taking time out hoping for a miracle in 2008   

*~*Nic*~* 1st ES   2nd ES 02/08        

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02         

Allybee17 10/05          

shye       

MJP   FET   FET October    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, June   2nd ICSI later this year (abroad)    

wishing4miracle 1st ES   2nd ES  

Luckystars 1st ES 06/08        ^reiki 

Honnybee  18/07 Scan 01/08      

Jena Testing 7th June      EDD 14/02/08    

curlyj28 23/06       

Little Seahorse 21/06       

*Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx*


----------



## curlyj28

Em

Just wanted to pop on and wish you good luck for your ec, how has your tx been going ?

    

  ​
CJ xxx


----------



## honneybee

good luck Em may you get a bountiful crop tomorrow. Its come round so quick.

take care chick

mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Good Luck Em!!!!!


----------



## *kateag*

Good luck Em!!! Its gonna be a good one hun!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

thanks for the good luck wishes



curlyj28 said:


> Em
> 
> Just wanted to pop on and wish you good luck for your ec, how has your tx been going ?
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> CJ xxx


Tx has been a bit bumpy

I started injecting puregon 250IU on monday 6th, had a scan on day 6 of stims (sat 11th) and told only got 4 small follies next scan for today and it would be make or break you can imagine al sorts of things running thru my head cant you and had no access to FF i was going mad!

Yesterday i had lots of pain thought it may be endo playing up

Went for rescan today and the nurse specialist said not suprised that your in pain the follies are huge i have between 7 - 10 and lots of smaller ones, EC was due on monday next week now brought forward to thursday

still shocked that i have got this far if i am honest and am nervous as heck for the trigger now 

DH said can i not do it now lol he wants to go to bed

lol

Will pop and update after EC

Hope your all well
Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thats brillinat news hun!!
Looking forward to hearing how many eggs were collected, 
lots of luck and babydust           
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Thats fantastic news Em , good luck for tomorrow !!


----------



## *~Nic~*

Em -   for tomorrow.  Sounds like your doing well!!!      

Hi everyone else

I have a scan tomorrow so will update you when I can - am very nervous.  Might wind you lot up and come back and say I have triplets!!!  

Nic x


----------



## curlyj28

could you imagine that - where would you start ! Good Luck for your scan nic    how are you feeling ? any symptoms yet ??


----------



## Martha Moo

hi girls

just poppin in to say

 Nic for your scan honey

Hope all is ok cant wait to hear your news

Thanks for the good luck wishes for tomorrow feeling  due to the probs from endo, they did say if the pain is too bad they will transfer me to the gynae ward for pain relief overnight

love to all

Em


----------



## allybee17

hello just a quick good luck em i'm sure your gonna have a bumper harvest of wondeful little eggys   

all well my end looking forward to the 4th of september thats my 20 week scan and when we'll find out what colour babies we've got so very excited about this as have not bought a thing yet 

hope all ladies with bumps are all growing lovely and all on there tx wishing you lot's of luck.

i've been checking in to try and follow haylea story but she has not posted for a little while HAYLEA i hope all's ok with you  

hiya kate guess now your working you don't get so much free time to postso much hope your doing good thou. 

good luck again em talk soon love Allyson xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

CJ - all the usual - slight nausea although thats disappearred now.  Boobs grown (yippee) but sore   belly swollen and getting proper aches going on but been better today - remember these from last time and had a lot of reassurance from everyone about these.  Oh and a lovely bit on constipation.  And the tiredness is the killer - but I am loving each one as they make me believe what is going on is real.  I am at epu tomorrow for the scan and am going to push the midwife to push the consultant into giving me heparin as its really playing on my mind now about what happened previously.

Can't be long till your 12 week scan now?

I spoke to Julie earlier and she said one of the doctors at the Lister has died  She didn't know who and I looked on the other Lister thread and theres nothing there.  Wonder who it was?

Anyways will be back tomorrow hopefully with good news  

Em - will be thinking of you tomorrow xxxxxx
Nic x


----------



## wishing4miracle

sorry ive not been on here in ages.totally had enough of everythin.not many of you post on here anymore.

heffalump-good luck for ec.youl be fine.hope you get lots of eggies.

nic-good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

alleybee-hope your ok.no not been posting on here since mc.alot of you are pg so im an odd one out now.wheres your bump pic?

curly-good to see a scan pic up.hows things going?

ikklesmiler-hows things going?god anymore bloods back?

honeybee-hows your little one going?next scan on 20th isnt it?good luck

luckystars-good luck for your scan  

kate-hows things nat going for you?

miranda,jena-hello where are you?

asfor me finished bleeding now since mc.we are goiing to slowly save up for our next go.not rushing it.too scared to mc again.all you ladies who are pg are so lucky.

hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hiya Hayley

good to see you back on here hun, I understand it must be very hard for you, especially as a lot of the girls are preg, I really feel for you hun, I hope next time arouns is the big one for you hunnie, you really deserve a break!

as for me, well most of my bloods are back, all fine, just waiting for the CMV, then 16th oct will be doing the 2nd hiv, after that tx willhopefully start.

Hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklestar--tx is norm started before 2nd hiv or have they said you ca only start after weight loss?

hayle


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hiya hun
Have to lose the weight first (im halfway there!)  but i will only start the pill before result of 2nd hiv, they wont start tx before it unfortunalty.

Ann Marie xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag*

http://www.ivf.net/ivf/index.php?page=out&id=2896

My thoughts go out to his family.

x

/links


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thats very very sad, does anyone know how he died?  he wasnt that old


----------



## honneybee

Its so sad. my thoughts are with his family. I like him, he did my ec. was very jolly.

I think he had a haemorrige.

unbelivable  

mitch

x


----------



## curlyj28

Tunde did my ec too,  he was really nice and  so positive , thats really sad .

CJ xx


----------



## Vanilla

Girls, I thought it would be nice to start a new thread, which I have done so on the ICSI board in memory of Tunde for his family. We can then send the link to Sam Abdalla who I'm sure will pass on.

Vanilla x

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108457.0;topicseen


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi Girls

what a mixture of bad and good news today

I am very sad to hear about Tunde - he did my transfer less than 4 weeks ago - was the first time I had met him - he was so lovely.  Such a sad shame.

I am very happy to hear my recipient got a BFP!!!!!!      

And I am very mixed about my scan today.  All that was seen was a gestational sac. I have to go back in 11 days for another scan.  However - it was a pregnancy scanner it was a general scanner as pregnancy unit was short staffed, she did a tummy scan and not dildo cam and i have spoke to Shane (DH) since and hes convinced he saw a flickering in the sac and so am I and he wasn't convinced the scanner knew what she was really doing.  So I may be just slightly behind, late implantation or something I don't know but am going to try to be positive and wait to the next scan - I have lots of good pregnancy symptoms so trying to look on the bright side.

Nic x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Nic

Fingers crossed for you hun, as you say it doesnt sound like the scanner knew what she was doing at all!
having symptoms sounds good hun, I would call hosp or your gp and tell them your not happy with the scan/scanner and you want one earlier than 11 days.
good luck hun

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jena

I spoke with Lena yesterday who informed me of the sad news. The Lister are hoping to post a few words on Fertility Friends. I understand that Dr Tunde sadly passed away following a stroke, he was only 47 years old.

I will be informing Lister of this thread and that our thoughts and prayers are with Dr Tundes family, friends and colleagues.

Love Jena


----------



## honneybee

I wanted to say hope EC went well Em and your eggs are now doing the all important   in that lab of love.

let us know how you got on honey        

mitch
xx


----------



## curlyj28

Hi  everyone - hope your doing ok , just a quick note to see how your ec went Em , hope you are ok !!

Nic - when are you going back for your 2nd scan- Good luck hun - fingers crossed and sending lots of positive vibes your way !!    

Mitch - hope your keeping well - xxx

Kate, Jena, Ally, Julia Hayley and Ikklesmiler - hello   

sorry if ive missed anyone .xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lister ladies

Sorry that i havent been around

Have been in touch with a few of you via IM

we got 4 eggs
then had to progress to icsi instead of ivf
only one fertilised but wasnt developing  
the following day (sat) got a call saying it was lookin good and the friday afternoon 24 hrs after the icsi another one was fertilising before their eyes


I had a 3 cell and 4 cell embie transferred and test on 30th

I have started a 2ww diary if anyone wants to read

I had a bit of a dizzy spell today and slipped on the stairs but otherwise am doing fine (ask me this time next week tho)

I hope that our all well

love to all
Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Em

good luck with 2ww hunnie

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Hi Em 

great to hear your news, shall be keeping everything crossed  for the 30th for you and in the meantime sending lots of sticky vibes your way !!!

    

CJ xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

IM BACK !!!!! we have our new laptop I have just been reading through.... EM good luck hun!!!!!... How is everyone  there are to many personals as I have not been on here for a while... 

My news Im good thanks I have been feeling sick but not been sick as yet.. I  have my 6 and 4 days scan at the lister tomorrow... 
are any of u about

Julie xx


----------



## honneybee

I am kicking around julie. glad you have your scan soon. v exciting

mitch
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Good luck Julie for your scan tomorrow hun

hope it all goes well

Em


----------



## luckystars

Thanks Em and Mitch I bet I don't sleep tonight I will be up there so early.... When I spoke to Lena the other day she told me my recipient got pregnant to....

I so happy I have my laptop I hate not having the internet how said am I  ....


----------



## curlyj28

Hey Julie 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, so exciting , i was a bag of nerves yesterday for my 12 wks but all is good .

Hi mitch - hows everything with you now??

Big hello to everyone !!!

CJ xxxx


----------



## honneybee

hi girls

Em hows it all going sweetie pie? nearly half way there, hope its going well.

Julie good luck for tomorrow.

Hi cj hows you, lovely you saw your little flower.

I am fine, it was good news for me too yesterday. The songrapher said the twin that was outside has started to shrink now and my babe in the uterus is doing very well, he was wriggling around all over. I do not have to go back now until my 12wk scan which I will have a nuchal scan too.

I can finally relax and enjoy the sickness.

Kate hope you are doing well my dear, have you got Boo already for big school?

Miranda not long until your tx start is it. let me know when hon.

Maria good luck with your fet. I saw your ticker  

Nic petal how is it all going?
Hi jena hows the twinies

Ally hope you are keeping well, are you at the perkier stage yet.

hayley how you doing?

Ann Marie get that dr sorted!!!

mitch
x


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

ok i have a major problem!
this is a long one.......

i have been havin probs with my doc giving the lister infoo they need about me to start treatment....
i spoke to my gp a week ago and he said hes wrote to them....
got a phonecall from the lister today.....  they said gp wrote to them telling them he wasnt prepared to give them information about me, the lister called him, he told them the samething, the lister told me to go see my gp as there was nothing they can do about it and i cant start tx til they have the information....
i went to see my gp this evening.....
i asked him to please send the information to the lister, he said no, its not his job, i said it was as my gp, he said he does not have to provide information to anyone outside the nhs, this includes private hospitals/clinics, he also said(these r his words) he will not play god by saying if he thinks someone is or isnt suitable to eggshare, i replied if he refused to give them the information they require then hes already 'playing god' because i will not be bale to eggshre therefore not have the chance to have my much wanted child, he said that is classed as blackmail!!!!  i said no, that is they way it is, the way i see the situation, he disagreed,  he also said theres a few ways the lister can have to information, he said that they can 'employ' him , as in he will search through my files for the info they want and he will then send them an invoice for the time its taken him to get the info together, i said well the lister will prob send me the bill so can he tell me how much it willbe, he said he doesnt know yet, i said he must know how much he will charge them for the information, he said he cannot say until he knows how long it will take, and he said its against the law for him to charge me for the information as an nhs patient, which is why he will charge the lister, but if they are not prepared to put in wiriting that THEY will pay the costs then he will not get the information together, 
he also said that i can pay £50 myself and he willgive me a copy of my files to search through and fine the info the lister needs and send it off to them myself,  he then added ' you can always register with a different doctor and ask if they will look for the info and send it off'  i said that time is against me for this treatment (being that im 35 in 2 months!) and that changing gp's and waiting for files to be transfered etc could stop me having this treatment, he said well either the lister can pay him for his time, or i can pay the £50 and do it myself!!!

I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo annoyed, upset every emotion you can have is what im feeling at the mo!!!!  i cant believe someone can be so money grabbing!!  i asked him to do this as my doctor for me, and he said no, its not his job, I dont know how i ddint smack him in the mouth, i argued with every 'point' he made, but nothing i said made any difference, it was all about money.

Has anyone has probs like this? if so how did you get it sorted?
I am so scared that I will not get to eggshare now.

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## luckystars

Ann Marie,

That is rubbish ... Ive never had problems like that can you not ask to speak to the practice mananger!!!!! What a nasty man.. What about seeing another doctor there??. What did the Lister say??

Julie


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Julie
He is the only doctor at the practise, the practise manager is his wife! but i will be talking to her tommorow anyway, when i said to him that i would be talking to the practise manager and that id already spoken to PALS about it, he said its not a matter for them.
but i will still talk to them.


----------



## curlyj28

Ann Marie 

What a complete an utter    !!!

i would certainly seek some advice about this perhaps Pals will be able to advise you on the best course - £50 for you to have a copy of your doctors notes seems steep too I thought the cost was  £10.00 max ...

This man seems like a money grabbing fool with issues about something,  i hope you have some joy tomorrow. 

CJ xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hiya Cj

thanks for that, when i spoke to PALS earlier they did say about paying for a copy of my records, and they said the doc is allowed the charge up to £50, strange how my gp wants the max price isnt it!!!
i have never met someone so moneygrabbing before, i am totally shocked!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ann Marie

I cant believe your gp

I dont know if this is helpful but do you know what information it is the lister needs

When i needed some info (not tx related) i arranged to view my notes (u r entitled to do this)
and then i just had to putin writing the request of which information i required

the max i understand they are able to charge is £50

alternatively could it be found in your hospital notes maybe contact pals about how u go about this

I hope u can get it sorted honey

Love Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Em
Pals were very helpful when i called them yesterday so I will call thembacktoday and see what they say about the hosp notes.
Thanks hun.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Ive had my 6 week scan and all is ok so Im pleased.... All it has done is rain here today I get very worried when i rains now as I dont want to come home and find my home flooded...

Anyone about today

Julie xx


----------



## Miranda7

Hello again!

Thought I'd butt in, like the rude butter!

I think what you can do, Ann Marie, is give your GP a letter demanding your files under the Data protection Act - you are entitled to copies of ANY information ANYone holds on you, including your doctor.

Here is the exact wording I was given with regard to my work - you cabn adapt it for him. Furthermore, you can hand it to him personally, attached to a large brick!

Letter requesting access under Data Protection Act 1998.


Dear (doctor's name)

Request for access  to personal data under section 7 of the Data Protection Act 1998

In accordance with my rights under the above legislation I am requesting the following:-

Whether you or anyone on your behalf is processing any personal data concerning myself.

I require a description of any personal data held, the purpose of holding such data and to whom such data may be disclosed.

I am entitled to copies of any personal data held and information held by you as to the source of that data.

I look forward to hearing from you.



There is no way at all this man is allowed to withold your personal data from you.
Look up the data protection act on Google and find out exactly how long they have to hand over your info - I think it's only two weeks, but I may be wrong.

Take care!

Hello everyone! Hope all the bumps are beautiful!

xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Miranda

Thanks for that hun.
I will use that letter, oh and yes i may just attach it to a brick, and then attach it to his head


----------



## Miranda7

It's worth also phoning your primary care trust, your health authority and the British Medical Association.

Explain to whoever answers that your GP is refusing to give you your notes and being insulting to you. They should put you on to the right person.

You can't complain directly to your practice as they are in cahoots with each other.
You need to go above their heads. And I am positive the PCT and the BMA would be horrified at how he's treated you.

The BMA's number is 020 7387 4499

Hope you get somewhere with it.

x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks hun.
Will let you know how i get on
Ann Marie xx


----------



## curlyj28

Ann Marie - Wow certainly sounds like you mean business ( too right ) - Perhaps we can send Miranda along to, to sort him out !!!

Congrats Julie on your 6 wk scan -  are you gonna post your piccie ??

Em hope your keeping sane     

Hi everyone, hope your all doing ok !!!!

CJ xxx


----------



## luckystars

Hi CJ

I will try we are just trying to set everything up on this laptop I will try....

Ju xx


----------



## curlyj28

Julia - i took picture from my camera phone and blue toothed to mac - if that helps !!

xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies good to everyones ok.

ikklesmiler-  what an anoying doctor.i would have loved to of punched him.what a cheak.its your notes .what a stupid thing to say if lister pay him.hes a bl*ody doctor he should do his job.other than that hows things goiing?i see your losing weight now,well done

curly,luckystars,honeybee,alley,jena,nic-hows those babies doing?

miranda-good luck on you upcoming tx.when do you start?

heffalump-hows you doing?not long till test day 

kate-where you  hiding?

as for me we are getting there i supose.i dont want you ladies to take me wrong but im glad alot of you are pg but thats one of the reasons why i dont come on here anymore because everyone seems pg ad i find it hard because i was one of the gang and not now.where ever i go everyone seems to be havin tx or pg.there been alot of bfps lately and i feel very much the odd one out.

hayley


----------



## *~Nic~*

Hi all, just checking in - got back from Paris yesterday - wet but fabulous!!

I have my nxt scan on Tuesday - my boobs have had another growth spurt and belly has definately grown so hoping that is good news and all will be good on Tuesday - I am 7 + 2 so will be 7 + 5 for the scan and will be DEMANDING an internal but as will probably be done in the pregnancy scanning unit this time I expect they would only do it internally anyway  

Ikklesmiler I am shokced and disgusted at your GP!  I thought all they wrote to your GP for was for them to agree you were suitable to have a general anaesthetic for egg collection?  Do they like to know medical history aswell or do the blood tests you have done cover that side of things?  Either way how long would it take for him to write a letter saying your suitable  


CJ - glad your scan went well

EM - How are you coping in the 2ww?

Mitch - so pleased you've had a reassuring scan.

Julie - Glad you scan went ok - have pm'd you

Mira - Hello!!! I will mail you tuesday if we don't bump into each other on here before

Right going to get dressed, hang the washing out and enjoy the lovely weather we have today

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lovely lister ladies

Nic  for your next scan honey everything is crossed for you

Hayley thinking of you sweetheart

Kate hope that you and boo are well not long until big school

Miranda lovely to see you popping by

Jena hope that you and the twinnies are coming along well
hope work isnt too tiring for you

CJ lovely scan pic hun hope  your keeping well

Lil C have you left us hun if your reading hope all is well with u and bump

Julie how r u feeling hun fab news on seeing bubba

Mitch how r u feeling hun hope your well hun

Ann Marie hope you can get the dr thing sorted asap 
how r u doing otherwise hun

 to anyone i missed

the  is sending me round the bend the first week was fine went real fast the last 2 days have been like 2 whole weeks 

I think i need the     seriosuly i am 10 days past ec now (8 from et) 

I do have pg symptoms but that may be the cyclogest  
think come thursday i will be completely mad!

Oh well 

love to all
Emxx


----------



## curlyj28

Em keep strong , I know the 2nd week is really tough - the nearer you get the harder it becomes,  sending lots of    your way .     

Hello to everyone - only going to be a quick post as must go and help dh in the garden  

CJ xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hey Em!!

hows the   going?
only 2 days left!!!  ooooh im sooo excited for you hun!!!
hows the symptoms? sore boobs? feeling sick? dizzy? strange taste in mouth? gone off tea/coffee? (hope youve got all of them!!! its a good sign) 

on the gp front, i have spoken to practise manager today (happens to be his bloody wife!!!) basically didnt get anywhere with her either, she said to ask lister to send out a new letter asking only for info to do with aneasetic and then the gp MAY give them that info!!!  i spoke to lister and they said theres no way they can miss out important info in a letter, they advised me to change gp and complain about him, which i am doing, i am registering with a new gp tommorow and will give lister the details, they will then send a new form to me to sign giving them permission to write to the new gp for the info. then they will send the letter to the new gp and FINGERS CROSSED he/she will respond with the info they need!  then maybe this tx can get started!!!!

hope everyones ok.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

Hello everyone just a quick catch up ann marie i got so stressed out at reading about your pig of a GP i can only imagin how your feeling what a really horrible man!!!!!!!!!!! i'm so glad you are changing doctors and i really hope your new one will be alot more understanding then the old one wife sounds no better too!!!!!! fingers crossed it'll all be sorted too

em wow 2ww nearly up hopeing you'll get a the result you so deserve will be checking in 2morro and the following day to see how things go my fingers are crossed for you too.

no Kate not seen a post from her for a little while i hope your ok kate xx 

Hiya to all the bump ladies hope your all enjoying your pregnancy and your bumps are growing gracefully  

i'm now 20 weeks got my 20 weeks scan on the 4th of sept 4 more sleeps to go till we find what we've got can not wait have a nice little bump now and i've got a pair of wrigglers but as of yet it's just me who can feel them not sure when dp will be able to feel movement. 

anyway hiya to everyone take care love allyson xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Allyson

glad your ok, sounds like pregnancy is going well.
Let us know what yr having!!!

on the gp front i have called numerous GP surgeries today only to be told they are not takin on new patients, or i am out of their area, so ended up calling the nhs who are sending me out a form to fill in to be allocated a gp, so its just more time waiting.

You know I am beginning to think that maybe something is telling me this is not going to work, that maybe I should stop now, its getting pretty hard to cope with all these obstacles in my way, treatment hasnt even started yet at things are going wrong!!!
Am trying to stay strong and keep saying its all gonna happen soon, but I dont think it is, its one thing after another.

Not sure what can be thrown at us next.....am waiting for it though.

Hope everyones ok.  Have been thinking of you all.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Quiet storm

I am hoping to have my FET in October--I am mpraying that it results in preg and baby.

After that--I will like to donate all the eggs, rather than the egg share I have done in the past.


----------



## honneybee

CONGRATULATIONS EM and DH

        

have a fantastic pg and beyond

totally made up for you wahooooo!

mitch
x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## curlyj28

CONGRATULATIONS EM & DH ​
         ​Brilliant news for you both - so happy heres wishing you a healthy and happy pg !!​
CJ xxxx​


----------



## allybee17

whats happened to this little thread it's gone so very quite??/!!!!!? always used to be so much chatting going on here   

right firstly i'd like to say well done em so pleased for you and your dh you really deseverd your BFP congratulations  

i had my 20 week scan yesterday and we've been told everything is all perfect 2 little babies with all the right bit's in the right places they also told us twin one is a girl but twin 2 was being shy was on her belly hiding her bit's with her legs crossed and the cord was in the way too!!!!!! but scanning lady said if she had to say she'd say we were having 2 girls   yay lot's of pink how fabtastic   but have another scan in 3 weeks so she said hopefully she'll be able to see a bit more that time.

hope all is going well for all you other ladys with growing bumps 

anne marie how are you getting on?? sorted out your gp problem i hope.

right off for a sleep now take care evey one and i hope you all get chatting on here again it really is so very very quite in here xx love allyson


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Girls!

Well I have finally got a new GP, so hopefully things will get moving soon, oh thats as long as he decides to co operate with lister (heres hoping)
Lister are sending me the form to fill in to get the info they need fromg p, then its just waiting til gp recieves my records and gives them info. I hope it doesnt take long, I was meant to be starting on the pill this month!

Hi Allyson

great news about the twins hun!! Congrats!! Hope your pregnancy is going well. xxx

Congrats Em!!! hope your ok honey xx

Mitch.... how are you doing my friend? its been ages since we spoke!!!

Hugs to everyone

Oh we will have a new lister egg sharer soon Danni, [fly]WELCOME DANNI HUN!!!!!!!![/fly]

Hope everyones ok
Hugs
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

The lovely ann marie showed me the way to you guys, so here i am.

A quick run down on us..........

Just finished 2nd cycle of tx (icsi) BFN AF arrived on mon, but official test day was today.
I rang the lister on tues for info on egg sharing, and was told to attend a open eve, luckily there was one last night, and not one to hang about, we went to it.
I have a consultation app on the 18th sept, i hope to start tx in Jan, i have 3 months to lose 3 stone, as you can see by my ticker im a fat cow!   
I will do it, ive just got to be strong willed and refuse cakes!  
Look forward to getting to know you all, and hearing all about your treatments and learning more about ES.

Love Danni x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Danni

Just wanted to say welcome to the lister egg share ladies thread

The girls are lovely here and will help in any way they can  

We will be with you every step of the way sweetie

Love Emxx


----------



## poppy05

thanks for the welcome em

i feel like a stalker, we have just been together on the sensations, and now im here   
im not about to cook your bunny honestly!!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hey girls!!

Got some good news!!  I had my new patient appt with the nurse at my new GPs today, the nurse is so nice, she completely understod why i left my last gp and has put a note on my file for the doc saying im a very nice lady that is trying for a baby and is waiting for treatment at a private clinic, she has told the gp that the clinic will be asking for information about me from my files and she said she cant see the doc having a prob with giving them information    so it looks good so far! I am so pleased, If the gp communicates with the lister then I am hoping i can start my tx in october after all!!

This is a real big break for me, I was beginning to think it was all gonna fall apart... watch this space girlies!!!!

Ann marie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

Ann Marie

thats wonderful, I really hope this is your break and the ball starts rolling now. good when you know someone is on your side. hope you are keeping well.

Danni welcome, it has been a little quiet on here recently after most of the girls have got BFP's it is a little hard sometimes posting knowing you girls are still trying to achieve your dream, but I am sure the support will continue for all you girls moving over to this thread.

a B I G  HI to all you girls out there
Miranda, I keep looking at my calander for you my friend to see the date for when you go, it is making me excited call me crazy  

Kate, I really hope that dh and you decide to do the clomid this side of christmas and then do the others after, once you know you have a presciption you just want to start. wishing you lots of    

Maria not long to go now then you will be having your fet, I so hope this is the one good luck    

Hayley read your posts, sending you a (((hug))) 


and hope your bumps are growing nicely 
Nic,CJ, Julie, Jenna, Ally, Em  and Lil C and the tiredness is wearing off too


mitch

x


----------



## wishing4miracle

nic-im posting you to say how sorry i am to hear your news in peer suport .i really am sorry.im hear if you need me.

hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Mitch

good to see you hun!  How are you? hows the bump?  hope your well.

I should have some sort of reply from the gp by the end of the week, so its just a waiting game now (oh just another wait!!)

Hayley.... Hi hun, how you doing?  I see you have your follow up tommorow, I hope it goes ok hun.

Danni...... good luck tuesday hun.


Hope everyone else is ok.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-hello,hows it all goingnot long now   what would happen if you didnt lose the weight by the time they wanted you to??would they cancel?or carry on??

not many ladies on here now adays.im coming back as we are aiiming for feb/march time all being well tomorrow and we can es again.well i hope we can.

hello to everyone

hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hey Hayley  

How are you hun? good to see you back on the thread again  

Im not sure what would happen if I didnt lose the weight, Im halfway there so should lose it, if not then should be nearly there so hopefully they will carry on.

Good to see your gonna start again in feb/march hun, it gives your body time to recover.

Hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya lovely Lister Ladies

Ann Marie well done on the weight loss hun
Your almost there sweetie when is your deadline
btw popped you on a 77 but went over so did it again!

Hayley am pleased to see you posting sweetheart
just read your signature honey wishing you so much luck

Nic sweetie i have posted to you elsewhere thinking of you

Ally hows u hun

CJ, Mitch, Julie, and all the other pg ladies hope u and bumps are all well

Kate hows u hows boo settling into school

Danni hows u sweetie

Even though i may not be posting i am still reading and thinking of you all

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Em
Good luck with scan tommorowhun. xxx
I havnt got a deadline as yet, stillhavnt got a start date for tx, but i would say mid october.

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-sorry was reading the profile bit and it says 2 stone of weight needed to lose,but you havent even got a stone on your ticker  youre getting me confused woman   its good to see you losing it.i wish i could.my weight seems to have crept up since mc.maybe because of tabs im on.just a question.are you matched up??just wondered.only because i was thinking if we say go ahead for feb time if theyd match me up now or after christmas.dont know.well will have to see if can es again yet.

heffalump-good luck for tomorrow   would have been 13wks 1 days today if was still pg.wish i was still in your position  but never mind lookiing foward to next tx all going well tomorrow.


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Hayley

I confuse myself sometimes hun,, LOL
I started the ticker after id lost some weight LOL

I havnt been matched up yet as far as I know, apparently the lister wont get anything started until theyve had confirmation from my gp that everything is ok,they wont even do the last 2 bloods for me until they have heard from gp. (am getting   off with them to be honest.

I would imagine they will match you up after xmas hun.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

good morning girls

not been on for a while, trying to concentrate on what happening with me and lots of things going on at the moment. I have been back and forth to hospital for a couple of times now, but hopefully things are back on track. 

Ann Marie, I have been keeping updated on you my dear   and well done for losing more weight, its never going to be easy but when you have an incentive it makes things a bit more determined. I hope the gp gets things moving quickly for you and the hiv test is done soon. what day is that due? good to see you talk on the other lister thread as there is more girls to talk to there. 

Hayley, good to see you are back, keep strong, are you taking the metaformin, this is supposed to help isn't it. your body needs a break to come back stronger, the next time it will work  

Em good luck for today, hope the scan is very clear and you get to see little bubba doing the jig  

Hello Danni, how is everything going with you. Have you booked an appoiintment with the lister to start yet?

Nic    hope you are holding on, thinking of you babes.

hi Maria when will you start the drugs for October? are you doing medicated?

Hi Ally glad yor scan went well, boy its flying over

Hi jena, julie, cj and LilC hope your bumps are doing well.

It is a little hard to post on here . But  I do read up and think of you all.    



mitch
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

well just a quick report as got to get ready for work in a min.thats right you heard right ladies.been all over london today and got work this evening.typical.tired but have to go.had follow up and all went well.starting pill from deca nd them giving them a ring so should me having ect ect around jan/feb time all being well.looking forward to it.maybe you and my ikklesmiler maybe buddies  dont know yet though.anyway just was a little report back

hayley


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

Mitch.... 2nd hiv is due on 17th october, so if all goes well will be startin pill soon after that, was hoping to go on pill this month, but doesnt look that way now as af is due any day now. (very dis heartening that its prob gonna be another month wait now) still this is expected with this cycle as nothings gone right from day one has it. So tx will prob be november now (am gutted its getting further and further away)

Hayley....great news your starting jan/feb time hun,thats brilliant, I suppose the willmatch you up while your on pill (thats what they said they will do to me i think)

hope everyone is ok

hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

well hopefully from then on it will all go to plan as the 17 is my birthday a lucky day  

Have you heard back from the drs yet?

mitch
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

ikklesmiler-well i supose so.i was matched before taking the pill last time so dont know.maybe its becuase ive given a month we want to have tx.you cycle seems to be dif than the ones ive had.on my first cycle i had already started tx properly before the second hiv.hmmm maybe its because of things like you weight lose ect its dif.when you down there next?

honeybee-hows things going?has the other part near ovary gone??


----------



## honneybee

Hi Hayley, the othe baby has disappeared now. Sad as it was, it happened so that this little one has a chance for that I am grateful. I have a scan on friday to see how things are going, I hope all is o.k and I think that as I will be 13wks by then everything should be.  

Its good you have a new plan and will start tx again, this time it will be the one, keep taking that metaformin as it is supposed to reduce the risk of mc by 50% you will get your dream  

mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Mitch

definatly a lucky day then!!

I spoke to the gp today and she says she wants to see me before she will reply to the letter from the lister, so I have made an appointment to see her tommorow morning 9.10am  (am soooo nervous!!!)

Im sure your scan will show everything is fine and dandy hun, baby will be waving at you!

Hayley, .....  Did you have your first cycle at the lister? because they seem very definate that they do not start tx until after 2nd hiv test.

Danni!!!!! . where r u hun? we want to know about your appointment today!!!

Em..... are you ok hun?

hugs to all

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

honeybee-13wks nearly already a.oh i supose you were only afew days behind me werent you.its good to see things go well for other people.you got a bump yet?

ikklesmiler-ithink i was finishing pill and going onto dr when i had my second hiv.coz i had my first one mid/late dec and had second one /12/13 wks later and id started stims12th march.so must have been whilst dr.i go on the pill dec and give them a ring and they give me dates of when to start dr.she gave me prescription for 2 lots of the pill .first cycle started dr on day 28 of pill.second cycle day21 of the pill so should be jan ish when start properly on dr ect.


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Ive not really posted on here as ive nto had anything to tell you, but i had my consultation today, so thought i'd let you know whats happening........

Well the lister is def 100% better than my last clinic, as soon as i walked in the door i felt better, everyone was so lovely to me, the cons said no reason why i cant egg share, just need the bloods done, and i know they will be ok, so it lookes like im gonna be an egg sharer  

Im to lose 2 stone, which i knew anyway, and i will do it, as you can see by my ticker ive lost 7lb, i know ive got a way to go yet, but it will come off.

I hope to start the cycle in Jan, ive been told to ring in dec, to arrange the pill, will be odd going on that agin after all this time.

We need to have ICSI and the cons has also said we may be able to go for a blastocyst transfer, as ive had 2 failed cycles now, so she wants this one to give us maximum chance of success, which i was so pleased to hear, its nice to have a dr on your side and actually want to help you.

Ann Marie, good luck tomorrow babe, ring me when you come out    


Will do more personals when i get to know you all and where your all at  

love Danni x x


----------



## honneybee

Good to see things are moving forward for you you Annmarie and good luck for today, it shall be fine and you will be ready to go   you can be put on the pill whilst waiting to dr as I was, so maybe thats how things will be. it can be anything between 2wks and 6 wks before.

Hayley I was 4 days behind you hun, so yes it was close, I do have abump or as dh calls it a pot. 

Hi Danni glad you like Lister I think it is brilliant. They always try for blasts if they think the quality is good. I was pushed for it but chose not to, I wanted them put back to do their thing in me. I was lucky as both fertilised, although have gone on to have one now. so you know you are in good hands.

hello everyone else hope you are all doing well.

mitch
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies

honeybee-must me nice to have a bump.my tummy still looks like ours is in there  nevermind,got to go forward and think positive for the next cycle.wheres all the other ladies now aday??

danni-oh well done.looks like some of us ladies will be cycle buddies all going well.you,me and ikklesmiler.lister are a very nice hospital and thats why this is our 3rd go there.good luck 

ikklesmiler-wake up  where are you??


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

Just got back from GPs, she was an ok doctor, she said that she hasnt recieved my notes yet , they can take up to 8 weeks to get there! and then she has to do a summery of my notes which can take up to 6 weeks to get done, so she will write to lister and tell them that everything is ok but she cannot give them info from my notes as she does not have them.
I dont know how lister will take this,I was going to call them to tell them but cant see the point, they will call me when they have the letter, I wish they would just give me a date when i can start, this waiting is really messing with my head now, i have been doing the waiting game for over 8 weeks now.

Hope everyones ok, willlet you know more when i know more

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

Hello Everyone hiya haylea I've sent you a couple of pm but not sure if you have got them, i just realised that you live very close to me I'm down in littlehampton glad to see your going again I'm sure your 3rd time will be a great cycle wishing you lot's n lots of luck your right about the Lister thou it is a great hospital i actually miss it and the nurses, i think i might like to donate my eggs again will have a think about it i don't want to do the egg sharing program again thou just think I'd like to give up a couple more eggs.

Anne Marie i really do feel for you but 8 weeks ain't to bad for waiting i had to wait 5 months b4 i got started on my cycle hopefully you won't have to wait that long but i totally understand how frustrating it is not knowing when your gonna start your, life just seems to be put on hold and you talk with lot's of "what if 's" but stay strong you'll get there and you'll soon 4get about all this waiting around and no doubt be advicing someone on here who is about to start on there mad journey have faith xx

hi ya Mitch glad to see all's going well with you, I'm doing OK bit stressed and tired at the mo i don't know if it's coz I'm doing to much still working 25 hours a week and seem to be still doing all the house work cooking and shopping causing a bit of tension between me and DP!!!!!!!!! i just assumed that maybe he would help out more but nope still left to little ole me   looking forward to starting maternity leave can start it October the 28th but may try to hang on a bit longer. twins are doing great thou have another scan on Monday really like having scans every 4 weeks get to see my little girls lots.

hope Allis well with you Em and your scan went well you'll soon be at the 12 weeks point then no sooner do you get to that point your at 20 weeks it really does fly by.

hi ya to everyone new and old,like the other girls i do come back and read your posts and keep up with everyones stories but try not to post to much as not really a lister girl anymore  best wishes to you all love Allyson xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies

ikklesmiler-i hope your doc gets things done for you soon  when you have your bday will it change things??i know youre close to your cut off date but dont know when.im guessing as youve had so much trouble ect that they will still let you es over the age limit. 

alleybee-hello you.where you been hiding??i think i can remember you sending me pms but cant remember if i replied.im sorry if i havent.so where a pic of you bump??  you must be getting big by now.

danni-you hiding?? 

to all you other lister girls,WHERE ARE YOU ALL


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

No Hayley im not hiding   just been really busy, not had time to get on here ( get your violins out!)

Im off to the dr's on mon, im hoping she will do all the blood tests i need, will be much easier than having to go all the way to the lister just for a bit of blood, she is a pretty good dr so im sure she will do what she can.

Ann marie, hope your feeling a bit better today, sorry ive not been a very good friend recently, ive been so bloody busy, but you know you can call me anytime you need a chat  

Hello to everyone else, i still need to get to know who's who here, im  assuming most of you are pg now, so not many of us waiting to start? 

Hope someone from here cycles in jan/feb, be nice to have a cycle bud from the same clinic.

Take care all
love Danni x x


----------



## allybee17

hiya haylea oh yes getting bigger now not taken any pics of my bump yet but may get dp to do it tonight   i do try and post on here but like the other girlys it just seems really hard to post here when you are pregnant and other are still waiting for it to happen but as i said i do come back here nearly every day and read your posts so i know whats going on   Allyson xx


----------



## honneybee

Ally do you talk on the tri boards? good your bump is a nice size, I know what you mean about dp and doing everything, they don't seem to understand how tired you get.  

Hayley sounds good you will start in jan and have danni as a cycle buddy, lets hope there is more lister girls to join this thread.

Annmarie you have done the hard part just a little longer to go now, waiting is a total pain in the iclicles I remember, as I waited from feb to get an appointment and start in may. but hey it will be worth the wait.

A big hello to all my other fellow listerines.

mitch
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

danni-oh thats good looks like we will be cycle buddies   when you going on pill??or dont you know yet??good luck with your blood tests 

honeybee-yeah doesnt seem to many of us lister ladies about anymore  

ikklesmiler-anynewsit took7/8 months for us to start tx as doc was lazy.i told him ect what was going on in july06 and didnt hear anything for awhile.rang lister and they hadnt heard anything.got it chased up ect and ended up havin our hiv ect in dec so yes it took awhile as doc was lazy.

alleybee-i kno whwre youre coming from about being abit weary of posting a bump pic on your profile but if people get that upset about it they can turn the pics off on their profile so they dont see them.i was pg not so long ago dont forget but i like to see ladies have a happy time.


----------



## poppy05

Hi Hayley, im not sure about pill yet, dr said if everything falls into place ok, then i can start the pill in dec, ready to begin tx in jan, i do need to get this weight off 1st though, so im not really that bothered if i dont start the pill til jan, and begin the cycle in feb, that would be fine with me, think i would like to start a fresh for the new year, although i wont refuse to start the pill in dec if thats how it falls. 
How about you? do you know when you start? which dr do you see?


----------



## wishing4miracle

danni-well imstarting pill in dec then ringing them then theyl match me.its coz i said we didnt want to start till feb.shes given me 2 lots of the pill on precript so looks like jan feb time we will start.im just thinking what if i dont have an af in dec?  i think il ring and ask them about that.thats whne we will need our bloods updating aswell.i dont know when we will start officail as i need to be matched again and me bloods updated.have you filled those lovely forms out yet? 

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Danni

Just popping in to say

glad that your appt with jaya went well

Hope your gp obliges with the bloods honey

I have everything crossed that 2008 is going to be your year sweetheart

EM


----------



## honneybee

Jaya was my dr Danni and i was happy with her, she seemed very positive for me and it worked. glad you appointment went well too.

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars

Hello Girls,

I thought I would pop in and say hello  ... 

Hayley - I'm glad to see your going to try again GOOD LUCK!!!!

Mitch - Hello I know we speak sometimes on PM I hope Ur scan goes well tomorrow 

Ally - Yes show us your pic when u get it

Em - how are u doing 

Danni - Glad to see u have a new DR I know its a long time waiting but trust me when u start the drugs its a rollercoaster ride

Hello to everyone else... Just an update from me . I'm doing OK I get married in just under 8 weeks in Barbados I cant wait.. Don't get time to pop in much anymore I'm just working loads and eating loads lol... I have my hen night in a few weeks time and it will be funny watching everyone else getting drunk and I wont wake up with a hangover... ha ha 

Hope to pop in again soon.

Julie xx xx


----------



## poppy05

Hayley - not filled out forms yet, i assume you mean the consent forms? ive done the family history one, that was like a bible!   looks like we may be cycle buddies then? this will be my 1st egg share, so i shall prob ask you loads of stuff nearer the time  

Em -  thanks babe, i hope 2008 is my year too, will be 12 years ttc next year, i think i deserve a break now!   hows things going with you and your beanie? all well i hope   

Julie - hi hun, the waiting is fine for me, ive only just finished a cycle of tx, so im not ready to go again yet anyway, the roller coaster ride is def one i only hope to ride once more!   
Your wedding sounds amazing, i hope you have a fabulous time


----------



## allybee17

there you go a pic of my little bump  still not to big not considering I'm nearly 6 months and theres 2 in there   but small is sweet   take care everyone Allyson xx


----------



## poppy05

Awwwww Allyson, what a gorgeous bump, its perfect, cant believe theres 2 in there though


----------



## allybee17

Thank you danni i quite like it too  but am missing my jeans thou  allyson xx


----------



## cao

Hi!
Have been lurking on this site and this area in particular for ages now following everyone's progress and thought I would finally make that first post today, hope no one minds a newbie gatecrashing!

After our initial consultation at Lister for egg sharing with ICSI at beginning of June we've finally had first lot of bloods done and all are ok. Unfortunately DP (think that's the right abbreviation) also needs karotype test and poss some other things but hopefully we will be able to get that all sorted sooner rather than later. Phoned Lister last week and they said to go to GP and get pill and to phone them on first day of Oct period and I guess we just go from there. (Depending on DP's karotype test.)

With next HIV test due on 12th Nov it's all starting to feel bit more real now and that we might be actually starting after all this reading about it. Hope it was ok to just post away, have spent so long looking on this board feel like I know so much about you all and everyone seemed so supportive.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Cao
welcome hun
Sounds like things are starting to get moving for you, thats brilliant!
Look forward to hearing your progress... 
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee

Welcome Cao

Its nice to have new faces, great news that you could be starting soon. it must be scary and exciting for you, the Lister is a lovely clinic and we all think quite highly of them.

Many of us have recently had tx and got bfp's. there are a few girls that will be coming up for tx in the next few months so it will be good for you to have some support.

Annemarie have you got any further yet?

Ally good to see your bump. Mine is only a little bit smaller   

Hayley how things?

Danni glad your consultation went well.

Julie are you getting excited. ooh not long to go.

Em hows you?

Nic sweetheart I hope you are o.k I will im you in the week.  

Lil C, CJ, Jenna hope you girls are fine.

I had my scan yesterday and everything is well the nuchal scan was good and I have a v low risk of d syndrome. The baby is measuring good . So all good signs.

mitch

xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Mitch

fantastic news about your scan, im really pleased for you.

I stillhavnt heard from the lister yet, I emailed them thursday explaining that i need to know whats happening, if they have heard from gp yet, also when they will do my remaining bloods and when they want me to go on the pill, they didnt get back to me.

I ambeginning to wonder if the lister is the right clinic for me now, am slowely losing faith in them. I know its not thier fault i had probs with my gp but this waiting is criving me crazy and they dont seem to care


----------



## cao

Thank you Ann Marie for a lovely welcome. I was following your story with your GP what a nightmare! I thought ours was bad enough sending us for blood tests then a massive bill but yours was just unbelievable! Glad things are starting to work themselves out now.

Mitch, thank you for your welcome too! Congratulations on the pg. You were starting your treatment around the time I was lurking and kept on having to log on to find out how it was all going with everyone. It gets very addictive doesn't it?! It was so reassuring to see so many positives. 

Hope I'm replying to these messages ok, despite all the lurking have never posted on anything before and am not the most computer literate person in the world! Keep seeing all these fab faces I can use, o'h and just realised I can even change the colour, will have to have a play later on!

Hope everyone's having lovely Saturdays, just been for a very relaxing seaside walk. 

Cao


----------



## cao

Sorry Ann Marie, was typing as you posted and just read your message that things actully aren't moving that well after all! Only my second post and am already putting my big size 7s in it! Hope you get things sorted. I've found it quite difficult to get hold of them at times and it gets very fustrating is hadr that you can't always talk to someone and get a straight answer especially after all your hassles.

Hope it gets sorted soon.

Cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Cao

Thanks hun, yes my old gp was a total nightmare, really went through the mill with him!
Its good to know its not just me that has probs with getting a reply from the lister, I was beginning tothink it was just me!
So no honey, you havnt put yr foot in it, youve reassured me lol, thanks xxxx

Ann Marie xx


----------



## cao

Ann Marie
Am glad, didn't want to be black listed before I even started! (Can you be black listed from a website?!!) I find it difficult not being able to speak to someone face to face, you can't just pop in and ask something when you're a train ride away can you? I guess it's because they are so busy which is a good thing but then again that doesn't help you to get an answer! They always seem very friendly when I have spoken to them too which is good. Is so hard to know what somewhere is like before you start. We went to the open eve with Dr Tundi which persuaded us but it was the only place we looked at. Did you go to other clinics first?

Cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Cao

Dont worry you wont get black listed  lol
We read up online about other clinics and asked people on here how they found the clinics, then decided on the lister.
I suppose your right, its good that they are busy, although if they keep me hanging on like this they will be less busy because i will go to another clinic.   
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Ann Marie,

O'h no I've only just joined and you are leaving already!!

Hope they get back to you soon and you get some answers. Perhaps it's worth sending another email or phoning. Is frustrating when you think you are getting somewhere then there is always another hurdle to get over and we haven't even started the actual treatment yet. Guess we'll all be olympic gold medal hurdlers by the time we've finished!

Cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

LOL cao

I am going to call them on monday, i have put off calling them as im scared of a negative answer from them.

I have blown you some bubbles for cheering me up. thanks hun

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## cao

Ann Marie,

Thank you for the bubbles, not sure what they are but they sound lovely!! Thank you.

Hope you get hold of them on Monday ok and they have some good news for you. 

Cao


----------



## blueytoo

Ann Marie - if you check out my sig you will see that I have just started my 4th egg share with the Lister.

Until your GP provides them with the info they legally need (it is the HFEA that insist on this info from your GP) they can't do anything about your treatment. 

There will be really, really busy with the other egg sharers and recipients that are currently having treatment and when they get the info they need they will be in touch with you. I know its really frustrating waiting to hear from them but their hands are ties as much as yours. They have the second highest rates of success in the UK so are phenomenally busy and there are so many more people applying to egg share in the last 12 months. 

Think of it this way - if you were having tx on the NHS the initial blood tests, paperwork and beurocracy would takes months and months to complete, much longer than this stage is taking.

You might also be interested to know that staff from the clinic read these forums sometimes and do get very upset when people moan and complain, particularly when egg sharers who are of course getting free treatment at the expense of our generous recipients. The clinic themselves get little out of our side of an egg share cycle and often fund our drugs themselves.

I hope that your GP gets on with the paperwork and you can start soon.

Claire


----------



## ikklesmiler

i thought that good and bad things could be posted on these threads, I am upset about the waiting, also as an egg sharer i should not be treated any differently to someone who is paying for thier treatment, and i do not think i am getting free treatment, I am giving someone else the chance to have a child of their own too. That is worth more than any money.

i must add that your post has upset me.

Ann marie


----------



## blueytoo

Of course good and bad things can be posted on the forums, I was just trying to explain to you that it is the GP causing the waiting that is upsetting you not the Lister and you are not being treated any differently to any other patient except of course your treatment is free in exchange for your eggs.

Posts blaming the Lister for delays that aren't their fault upset me and I do get upset/fed up seeing so many on this particular thread which is why, amongst other reasons I don't post on this thread anymore. The staff there do a fantastic job and are very over worked. They got out of their way for their patients too and do everything they can. Of course priority has to be given in their busy daily schedules to deal with the patients who are currently tx'ing and whose paperwork is all in order.

I apologise if I did upset you, I was just trying to explain to you as a first time at egg sharing, how things work.


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.....whats going on here then.....

ikklesmiler-hang on in there .it can take time.it took 5months just to get a hiv and screening donwe for us.it took from july06 till march 07 to start tx there.give them a ring.you got their direct number to the es office??ive got it if you havent.

alleybee-nice pic lady . i love youre bump

cao&fiestyblue-hello new ladies


----------



## luckystars

Hi Girls,

Hello I would just like to say Hello and welcome to the new Lister Girls........

Ann Marie - I was just reading ur post and I do understand how u feel I had my first app in March I had to wait ages for my HIV and it took my doc a while to send my history as there is a lot of it!!!!!! The Lister told me I couldn't even start the pill until they had all the history that they need to have... I know this is not what u want to read but I did not start my tx until middle of July. I know its a long wait but the Lister is a really good hosp and they will help you in anyway they can!!!!!! Try and speak to your GP again its them that is slowing things down.

Its up to you at the end of the day if you wish to change hosp's but you will need the info from the doc's if you change hosp anyway.. so hang on in there!!!!!

Julie xx xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK

Sorry for the intrusion  
i was just reading through the posts and feel i wanted to just say....
Annmarie-sorry you r upset, i can see were that came from though, i don't suppose it was meant to sound quiet how it did , well i hope not anyway! but still it clearly upset you at a time when you didn't need it , maybe a little more tact could have been used !
Everyone has an opinion and they are going to clash sometimes, maybe some of Claire's excellent experiences with them will come your way very soon,i really hope they do Hun

good luck to you all

hope you didn't mind the intrusion

c xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya girls..

Well, we had our initial consultation in November last year, started the pill in January this year and was down regging in february, so was all very quick for us! I think they seem to be very busy at the moment and I think I did read somewhere about them expanding? Don't know much about this or if it's even true, but anyway my opinion is to stick with them! They are a very busy clinic but they have always been nothing other than very professional and helpful to us, with the exception of one member of staff    but you always get one anywhere!

It'll be worth it girls you'll see, I truly believe so  

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## ikklesmiler

i am going to call the clinic on monday anyway, 
I was only posting that i was upset and why, I didnt mean to upset anyone.
I will still post if i feel somethings not going the way it should too, after all this is not just for positive postings    

I will stick with the lister as long as they let me know whats happening, after all i only have to wait longer at another clinic while they get all the info together.
as you ladies know, its very frustrating, and i need to let it out on the posts about the clinic, or about gp,  poor dh can take me letting it out on him anymore.     

its good if the staff at the clinics read the threads, it will give them an more of an insight into what we go though. Emotionwise.  

emotionally this is a rollercoaster i hope i dont have to go through again, it is exauhsting!

     for the bfp when tx gets going!!!!

Ann Marie


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie, hi babe, just read your posts, please dont get upset, i know how difficult you have found things recently, and what you have gone through over the past few weeks.
We all have our problems and this is the one place we can come to express our feelings and worries.
you know where i am if you need a non judgemental chat.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

I was just checking thru the posts before i go to bed

I didnt want to leave this until morning

Ann Marie, i am sorry to read that you are upset, i fully understand what you are saying

I think many clinics operate much the same, it actually took me 2 yrs to get started on my treatment cycle although i was turned down for egg sharing due to the fact i only have one ovary 

Much of the delay was misinformation from gps and gps taking forever and a day to do anything

I think this isnt personal to the lister so i feel a change of clinic probably wouldnt help atm as it seems the hold up is with the gp although i know you have changed recently i just hope they soon have access to the information they need

Claire, i remember you from a while back i hope that your hopes and dreams are reached with this cycle

Mitch, Julie and Maria, i am glad to see posts from you girls

I will try and catch up with you all tomorrow

oh and welcome to cao your doing fine sweetie  
Look forward to chatting to you more over the near future

Best wishes to all

Em


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Danni and Em

Thanks to you both for your replys.

I will update you on monday when/if I have got through to lister.

Thanks

Ann Marie
must go to bed now!  LOL xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

wow what a lot's been going on here!!! been so used to checking in lately and not seeing much posting.... i was quite sad thou to see that people are getting upset with each others posts, not the way it should be really we all know what it's like to going through this and how frustrating it is.

Anne Marie i hope your feeling a bit better this morning as i said in an earlier post i had to wait 6 Months to start my tx i think it's just part of the course of the treatment even when you start you tx there still may be lots of waiting and hanging around you really just need to let it take it's course you will get there maybe not as fast as you hope or want ....but i do agree it's not really the listers fault it's just the law they need all there paper work in order before they can start, i know i used to feel the same think that lister had 4gotten all about me many days i would be in tears and on the Verge of giving up but hung in there they so have not 4gotten about you fingers crossed your GP's can get everything  there end in order so the lister can start with you   you'll be fine 

nice to see Mich Julie posting so wheres your bump pic's 

Emma hope alls going well with your little bean whens your next scan?? I've got another 2morro double checking the sex of one but i still think and believe it's 2 girls think DP is hoping that it's one boy and one girl but hopefully he/she'll won't be so shy this time and let us have a look 

hi ya haylea you OK?? glad you liked my bump did take a pic myself but was a bit rude coz all i had was knickers on lol not a pretty sight not for this thread i don't think 

right am off for a huge big bacon sandwich take care girls xx allyson


----------



## cao

Good morning everyone, it's such a lovely day today!

Thank you Wishing4miracle for your hello. Was really sorry to read about your miscarriage and hope things work out well for you next time. Think I'm right in thinking you are starting some more treatment next year. Might need to pick your brains about the whole process. Read so much about it but you just really don't know what it's going to be like til you start I guess. 

Thank you for your hello too Julie and congratulations on the pg and wedding, it must be so exciting!

Em, thank you for your welcome and congratulations on the pg! Is so reasuring that so many people got pregnant with the Lister.

Allyson, congratulations! Hope your scan goes well tommorrow. Enjoy the bacon sandwich! Sounds yummy!

Hope you are feeling ok today Ann Marie and you hear some good news tomorrow.

cao


----------



## allybee17

Hiya cao how rude of me i have not said hello!!! glad to see some new faces on here. it's really nice to have a place to come to when you have lot's of questions going around in your head, i don't think i would have got through it all with out the help of and support from all the wondrful girls on here wishing you all the best Allyson


----------



## cao

Hi Allyson, thank you. Is good to know that there is somewhere like this where you can 'talk'. Have got some fab friends who are very supportive but know I'll prob have a million questions and is just nice to talk to people who are or who have had the same questions, worries and hopefully positive outcomes.

Hope you enjoyed the sandwich!
cao


----------



## allybee17

you'll find them a great help here.
not had it yet, just stuffed my self sick with short bread lol xx


----------



## poppy05

Hi cao, welcome, im new to this thread too, look forward to getting to know you and chatting more.  

Ann marie, i hope you feel a bit better today, fingers crossed you hear something from gp this week, and let me know what the lister say once you hear from them too.  

Hi Em, how are you babe? hows beanie doing?

allybee, you have made my mouth water talking about bacon sarnies!   i'd love one, but im not eating bread on my diet   and seeing as i had a curry last night, im not going to be able to have a sneaky sandwich, so i hope you enjoy it, and think of me wont you!  

Hayley, hows you doing hunni?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Well im off to my gp tomorrow to ask  what help she is willing to give me, im hoping she will do all my bloods, as i dont fancy going to the lister every time i need one done, its a bit of a trek.
I had a HIV done in june so lister said i can use that as my 1st one, so im quite lucky there really.
i will let you know how i get on.

Love Danni x x


----------



## tiger24

Hello all - can I just ask you something?  Are you ladies who are having treatment and sharing your eggs, or are you recipients of eggs, or both  I am currently at the Lister on a waiting list for donor eggs so I'd be interested to know how many women there are wanting to share their eggs - are there lots of you?? I am sooooooooo hoping there are, so our wait will not be too long .... am living in hope!  

Tiger24


----------



## allybee17

hiya tiger on here we are all egg shares, it's always nice to See someone on this tread waiting for a donated egg makes what we do feel a bit more real   i hope your wait ain't to long and i think you have made a great choice choosing the lister hospital it's a fantastic place. also there is a thread on the main menu for pepole waiting for a donated egg I'm sure you have already been there but just in case good luck Allyson xx


----------



## cao

Hi Danni! Good luck with the dr, unfortunately mine wasn't able to offer any help with blood tests etc so had all mine done at Lister and we paid for DPs at NHS hospital. Think lots of GPs do do blood tests though for you from what I've read. Was v lucky as Lister is only about hr or so train ride away and managed to get app at end of summer hols so didn't need any time off work, bit worried about next one though as don't really want to ask for time off for it at this early stage, am hoping can get v late app!

Good to know that there are other people who will hopefully be having treatment around same time.

Enjoy your Sunday! I Keep poppin onto lap top to avoid working!!
Cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

morning all

phoned the lister and they said they are still waiting for letter from gp, they havnt recieved it yet.
so its just more waiting til they recieve that i guess.

Ann Marie


----------



## allybee17

Hiya just back from scan and now i've been told not 2 girls i've got one of each!!!!! lol dp over the moon already planning football stuff..................help!!!!! Allyson x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Allyson

congrats hun! or congrats dp!  lol
dont worry boys are mummys boys anyway, the girl will be all for daddy. then when they get older it will be the other way round.

oh, I called my gp and they havnt even bothered to send the letter to the lister yet, i will just call them every other day now to chase them, this is just what i dont need!!

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

Allyson, congrats hunni, how fantastic having 1 of each, really pleased for you.

Ann marie, hang in there hun, i know its frustrating all this waiting around, i would def do what you said, and ring the dr every other day, hope you hear soon  

Well i went to see my dr today, to ask what help she can give me regarding tx, she is going to all my bloods, there are just 2 that she isn't sure if i can have on the nhs, 1 is the chromosomal one, and the other i cant remember   but im not worried, as long as i can get the bulk of them done locally thats fine, i didnt fancy traipsing up to london each time i need a blood test.
I asked her to fund my drugs aswell, she said she needs to find that out too, but is doubtful, as ive already had my 1 NHS funded cycle, she said i prob wont be entitled to anymore, you would think that the PCT would help egg sharers with extra funding, after all it is a good thing we are doing, and it also lowers the cost that the recipient has to pay, so it helps everyone, thats just my opinion though.
Need to call dr's back in 3-4 days, to find out about these other 2 blood tests, then i can crack on in getting them done, im going to make sure they are all done by next month, then at least i know ive got nothing more to do other than wait to start.
I am going to enjoy my 3 month break though, although i still feel odd not injecting each day, i had got so used to it   

Hope you're all ok.
love Danni x x


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Danni
the 2 bloods my doc couldnt do were the cystic fybrosis and the chromology study, it will prob be the same 2 for you too.
hopefully you can have them both done at the lister at the same time, thats what im waiting to find out myself too.

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Thanks Ann marie, yes cystic fybrosis was the other one


----------



## cao

Hi all! Hope everyone's ok,

Allyson, congratulations on your results! At least you'll have an excuse to buy soemthing from each section of the baby department, more reasons to go shopping!

Ann Marie, gald you got hold of someone at lister ok sorry they hadn't recieved info from your dr, mine was really bad at passing stuff on that's why it took us awhile to get bloods done. I phoned them constantly and it soon got sorted, think they got fed up with me in the end!

Danni, good news about getting most of your bloods done at your drs. I had all of mine (apart from hormone ones) done at Lister in 1 go so they should be able to do your 2 in 1 go. Know what you mean about PCTs, mine won't fund any fertility treatment as is a male issue, couldn't even get HIV test done on NHS as was linked to fertility treatment. Makes me so cross as if I thought I'd caught something from sharing needles or having unprotected sex I wouldn't have to pay. Am not saying these people don't deserve it because I think they do but then surely me and my DP do too. Anyway rant over. Hope you can have your blood taken soon.

Hope everyone else has had a good Monday,
cao


----------



## allybee17

hiya everyone i think you'll find it's the norm ref blood tests for private fertility treatment, NHS will charge. my DP had to pay over £100 for his 3 tests i just had everything done at the lister as it's free for yourself. but I've heard if you go to donate blood you will get tested for the HIV HEPB HEPC as standard so i guess you can ask for your results from them that way it'll be free or even go to your local sti clinic and tell them you want to be tested, thing is thou with the HIV test you have to have a councilling session, but my DP got out of that by telling the GP that he had had is already as part of the first consultation at the lister they seemed to be happy with that.

anyway thanks for your congrats and yep i agree even more reason now to go shopping take care girls love Allyson


----------



## honneybee

Hi Girls 

I disappear for a few days and lots happening.

Ally fantastic news for you hun must be over the moon to have one of each. Boys are def mummies boys   girls are their dads.

Lots of little cute outfits to find now. enjoy yourself.

Danni I had all mine done at the drs apart from the chrom as it is clased as too expensive, which will be why the lister will do it instead, the dr did my dh's stuff so we were lucky but I know if you go to the sti clinic he can get it done there.
Hard to believe they don't want to do the hiv at the drs for dh as he can contract it just like everyone else and in normal circumstances I think it would be free 

Anne marie just keep on naggin your dr my dear... he will soon get the message   unbelievable that all you need is for them to say you are fine under general anesthetic. good luck hun.

Cao how you doing did you have a lovely week end?

Hayley hows you hun


big hello to everyone else

Been off to various footy matches that ds has been in, such a busy week end but really enjoyable. Now to make an apple flan...yum

mitch
xxx


----------



## poppy05

Hi  Mitch

My DH doesnt need any tests done, we have only just finished a cycle of TX, so the lister are happy with the fact he had HIV test done in june, its only me that needs to get stuff done as egg sharing, im not bothered if i have to go to the lister though, it just makes it a little easier if i can get stuff done locally thats all, and by the looks of it, im only going ot need 2 done at the lister and im sure both can be done in one go, so not so bad really.
cant believe im getting back on the roller coaster so soon!  i must be mad    

love Danni x x


----------



## honneybee

Good for you hun. ttc is difficult at the best of times, your not mad you have a goal. IT WILL WORK this time too. Lister is a good place to be   did you do all the vits and things last time? Its hard to remember what to take and keep the routine. good luck Danni


mitch
xx


----------



## poppy05

I was taking pregnacare last time, but i noticed that the lister support zita west, and complementary therapies, (my last clinic didnt) so i am going to ask what they recommend i take, i dont want to become obsessive, but would like to give it my best shot, im thinking about having some acupuncture too, ive heard so many good things about it, and so i might go for some of that.


----------



## honneybee

I had acu Danni, not sure whether it helped but I certainly felt more better and calmer throughout my tx and also I listened to the cd for ivf I relaxed so much I fell asleep each time but woke up completely at peace and v positive, I didn't do too many things either I think it takes your focus away a bit too much as you can't stay relaxe enough.

I did take prgnacare though but that was all.  Make sure you drink lots and lots and more of milk.

I have not tried Zita west although I bought her book  

mitch
xx


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Allyson, is interesting that you can get results if you give blood, might be worth a go if we have to do this all again, which I'm really hoping we don't! My friend is a nurse in STD clinic and she said we could prob have HIV etc done there but they still might charge if you want an actual copy of results. She said that they do that as they get patients who are in porn movies come in and they need actual certificate to say that they don't have anything and they charge for that. She works in Sailsbury and I was quite surprised they would have porn stars there, just doesn't seem like the place!

Mitch, sounds like you had busy weekend. How old is your DS, is he looking forward to having a sibling? I was trying to avoid working, managed to make it til Sunday but had lots to do, did go for a few nice walks though. How did the apple flan turn out?

Danni, have never done any fertility treatment before but have had some accupuncture sessions which I intend to do more of through the treatment. I found it very relaxing and has so far helped to sort out few minor problems with periods so I'm pretty convinced it def does something! We went to a talk about iaccupuncture and fertility and it seemed like it can really. Think it's definatley worth giving these things a go isn't it.

Hi to everyone else- Ann Marie, Julie, Em. I can't believe it's only Tuesday feel shattered already!

Cao


----------



## poppy05

Hi Mitch, Ive got the IVF companion cd too, it is very relaxing isn't it, i didn't use it all the way through tx though, i think i was expecting to feel a  little more relaxed than i did during the different procedures, i thought it would help me to relax during scans, but it didn't, so i kind of gave up on it, and didn't bother to use it on my 2ww, i kind of regret that now, but hey ho, i can use it next time.
The only thing i cant do, is drink milk, i would be sick, i did have one or two milkshakes but even that was difficult, i stuck to gallons of water, i might give the pineapple juice a go this time though, like i said earlier my last clinic didn't support any alternative stuff, and when i asked about milk and pineapple juice, they told me dont bother with all that! so am looking forward to chatting to someone at the lister about what is good to drink/eat.
can i ask, where do they stick the needles for acu? im not to bothered by needles, you cant be with IVF, but certain places like feet, im not sure about?  

cao, well i think you have sold me on the acu   think i will give it a try, when do you think you will be starting tx?


----------



## honneybee

Danni I had acu in a few places. it is in your lower back for your ovaries to be stimmed and in your tummy, I also had some in my ears because my hair is thin, and now my hair is more healthier my dh thinks it is thicker. you don't feel the needles and I faint normally when I have them but acu was fine, I couldn't believe it   I also had a couple in my ankles I think but again it was fine. then left for  a little while to relax. Shame about the milk but insted of pineapple can you do brazil nuts I did do this too. only ate 5 a day from stimming. if your womb linning is pretty good this helps to mantain it and gets the embies to stick. it has the same stuff in as pineapple you see.

Cao good luck for you hun, acu is definitely a benefit I think and according to german results it has a 60% success rate but don't quote me.

mitch
xx


----------



## poppy05

Thanks for the info Mitch, acu sounds ok then, i just didnt want my feet stabbed   my hair is thick too so im sure i wont need ears done either  
I could get 5 brazils down everyday im sure, not a lover of them, but can stomach them over milk anyday, thanks for that chick

x x


----------



## honneybee

I know that feeling Danni, the brazil nuts in the end tatsed like cardboard, but needs must  

mitch
xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies you chat lots now  first everyone disappears and now lots of chatting going on 

danni- ive had accu done.believe it or not i had a couple of days before ec and afew days after et.i got a bfp maybe it helped.its not to bad.the only thing that happened is when they take them out they wash the needle area with a alcohol solution which can sting for a few seconds but thats about it.i had them on e ears.on my tummy.wrists feet and ankles.really relaxing.maybe lookin into it before tx.

mitch-cant believe youre 14 wks now.times gone really quick .and here i am still waiting for an af   .worried it wont help when im oing on pill in dec .worried it might not appear in dec f i get af in the next week or so.

ikklesmiler-hope youre feeling abit better now.  keep ringing those docs.i had to chase it up lots for them to get it done.good luck

cao-where you appeared from?  i know your name hows you?

alleybee-yeah love those knickers  wouldnt of known if you said about it.good to see that bump 

tiger-we egg sharers on here but you v welcome.i would love to know what it feels like at the other side of the story of egg sharing.

heffalump-hows that beanie of yours

as for me still hanging around for af.keep doing hpts.after the time frame i get evap lines which is enough salt to rub into the wounds.wish it was real.

hayley


----------



## cao

Yeah, half way through the week!

Danni, def going to do the accupuncture. I found it quite a weird sensation for few secs after they put the needles in but was fine after that and is so nice laying down for 20mins or so and not having to do a thing, that alone was worth every penny! Have read about the CD where did you get it from? I'm quite up for giving most things a go! Really not sure when we can start, all bloods back and ok am waiting for next HIV which is due 12th (or is it 15th?!) Nov. The lister said to get pill and phone on 1st day of Nov period which seems promising. BUT they recommended DP have karyotype test not really sure what that all means and what it will mean if it comes back showing a problem. We are waiting to hear back from NHS about it but don't hold much hope, think we might end up just paying for it at Lister if we don't hear back in next week or so, has been awhile. Also need to arrange to freeze some of DP's sperm if it is ok as they were bit worried incase there wasn't any on day as his latest sperm test was in single figures. That's the bit that's worrying me the most at mo but we can't do anything about it, apart from hope it's ok I guess! When are you hoping to start?

Mitch, I heard results along those lines being quoted at the talk I went to, it's v impressive it isn't it? Think I'll be trying the brazil nuts too when the time comes, does it count if they are coated in choc, I really like those ones and could prob eat more than 5! Hope the bump is ok.

Hayley, I appeared at the wkend after much lurking but no posting. I had been following everyones stories and after you had been on few times saying how quiet it was thought I'd take the plunge and post a message! Haven't actually started treatment yet but hoping to as soon as poss after next HIV test in Nov if DP's sperm is ok, bless him! Do you know when you'll start again? Must be so hard to get pg then to mc when you've been through so much. I really hope things work out for you next time.

Ann Marie, have the docs got sick of your calls yet and sent your notes? Hope you hear something soon.

Hi to eveyone else. Am off to yoga in bit with DP we signed up for course and went for 1st time last week, was v good. Hope you all have gd eve.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi All

Well I called docs this morning and they told me they have recieved my notes today so they will be doing a summery of them this week, then they will get letter sent off to lister, they said it should be sent next tuesday, so i have to call them next wednesday to check its been done.
So things are finally going to get moving!!

If I go by Cao's post then I could be on pill for october period (which will be between 16th and 23rd) as my hiv is due 17th october. I only have another 2 bloods to be done and lister said the results take about 3 weeks.
Keep everything crossed for me girls!!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## cao

Ann Marie, good news about the doctors! Hope they send everything off and things can get started for you next month. 

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Thanks hun, im so excited that things could get moving very soon!

(have blown you lots of bubbles)

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## honneybee

Finally Ann Marie things are moving forward at last. lets hope things move quick now.

Cao I bought the cd from www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk I really recomend it. I am sure choc nuts are fine too.  But do not eat too many as it can have an adverse effect I was told no more than 7. 
There is good vits to help DH sperm too. Wellman for men is good. but is can take 3 months so start him of soon and there could be some improvement within 2-3 months.

Hope AF comes soon Hayley, put on them white trousers again girl  

Have you decided danni, is it to be acu? what about yoghurts and cheese insted of milk, it is for the protein intake. you need to build this up atleast a month before tx and continue right thru your horrid 2ww.

Ally I can't put a picture up at the moment as my comp is playing up so am using the lap top and not sure how to. 

hello to you other lovlies EM, Julie, Jenna, CJ.

got my first mw appointment tomorrow.

mitch
xx

/links


----------



## cao

Ann Marie, looked up what bubbles were after you sent me some before, is such a lovely idea. Thank you for sending me some more! Is so good that things can start hopefully moving, you feel bit like being in limbo when you are waiting for stuff to happen. Guess you prob feel like that alot though during treatment. Will be champion limbo dancers aswell as hurdlers, wow all this excercise!

Mitch, thanks for info on CD will def get one! Would prob do just about anything, including wearing pants on my head if they said it would help! (Nice ones of course, not big granny pants!) Thanks for advise on vits too, DP has been taking them for quite awhile now but think things are actually getting worse. He has already had 3 attempts at ICSI quite a few years ago with previous partner, none of which worked then they split up and she fell pg naturally in matter of few months with someone else. In back of my mind have this awful fear that it will never work but keep reminding myself this was quite a few years ago and at diff clinic that had bad results at time. Guess you'll always find something to worry about in this process, well I could anyway! Good luck with your first mw app tomorrow.

cao


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies

ikklesmiler-so happy that things are going forward for you    i bet youre well chuffed.i would be.good to things getting better for you.i know how frustrating it is.

honeybee-still no af yet.had a spot this morn and nothing since.with this being over 50 days if af starts again soon it prob wont happen till dec do you think i should start pill this cycle at least then i know where i am...

cao-im going on the pill from dec af so should start tx around jan/feb all going to plan with matching ect.when you going to be starting?your dh not had an sa done beforethey should have done one on your first visit maybe.i think thats when dh had his...


----------



## honneybee

I think going on the pill may help it go back to regular again hayleys so might be an idea 

mitch
x


----------



## wishing4miracle

honeybee-its really anoying me now.it feels as if my body wont let go that im not pg anymore and that why no af yet


----------



## poppy05

Hi girls

cao, i got my CD from the same place as Mitch, it is quite good, give it a go hun,
oh and im loving your idea of chocolate brazils!!   i never thought of that, will def eat them no problem  

Mitch, i am defo going to give acu a go , i am going to ask the lister who they recommend, anything to help eh?
i can eat yoghurt and cheese yeah, my prob at the moment is i am on a diet, so not going to be eating cheese and stuff yet, but once i know i am starting tx again i shall start, thanks for all your good tips.

Ann marie, was great meeting you today, had a fairly productive shop too which is always good!   must do it again.  

Hayley, heres an AF dance for you, i did one for Ann marie and it worked, so here you go .....


----------



## allybee17

yay Anne Marie your actually moving on fantastic news for you. may i suggest thou, maybe you could ask for your notes and send them to the lister your self using special delivery (royalmail guaranteed next day service) so then you can track them and you know you have posted them off your self!!!!!! i know we were gonna do that, but in the end i actually took the results of my DP blood tests up. 

haylea how frustrating for your but i think i remember you had that problem last time a very shy AF but can't you get something to get you going not sure but i think i have read on here that someone was told that if AF did not turn up they would have to take something to get her to show!!!!!


Mitch hope it goes well with your midwife, get your bag full of goodies too with all your money saving coupons, thing is thou it's all designed for one baby so i have sent off for things and only got one of each i need 2!!!!

had bad news yesterday my kitten (not really kitten but only 16 months old) has been missing for a couple of nights got a call from a vet yesterday to say he'd been in a road accident had been bought in to them, he was dead very very sad DP and dd are very upset I'm trying not to think about it to much as i can do with out the upset as I'm very stressed at the mo anyway. but it's very difficult :-( 

anyway hello to everyone I've missed hope alls well for you all take care love Allyson xx


----------



## poppy05

Allyson, so sorry to hear about your kitten   sending some    to you X X


----------



## honneybee

Ohh Ally how awful     for you and your family.

I don't get any things either from mw as I am not living in the U.K although am due to move back a week after baby is due.  

So been looking for offers on internet. I found Emmas diary on line  

mitch
xx


----------



## cao

Hi all!

Allyson, so sorry to hear about your cat. One of mine got knocked down a few months ago, I was devestated cried almost non stop for 24 hours, even woke up in middle of nt crying. Is so hard and now I worry like mad about my other one, don't know how I'll cope when I have kids!

Hayley, sorry didnt make it v clear DP has had quite a few sperm tests, but they seem to be getting worse each time, were in single figures last time. Doctor at Lister (cant remember her name) suggested he have karyotype done and need to freeze some sperm if it's ok as she's worried there might not actually be any there on the day. Is all bit worrying really not sure what it will mean if results from kayotype come back showing a problem. Guess we will just deal with it whatever it is. We might even end up doing treatment at similar time as no sign of NHS sorting out karyotype test yet and I'd be quite happy to get Christmas out of the way first anyway as always gets bit manic at work then. Although def wouldn't say no if they offered it to me earlier and they did say to ring on Nov period.

Mitch, how did mw app go? Do they do lots of stuff on your first app?

Danni, def going for the choc brazil nuts, yum! O'h and don't forget yoghurt coated ones too they are v nice, can make you feel bit sick if you eat too many at once though! Thanks for info on CD, going to order one when I know when I can start.

Ann Marie, hope they've done summary of your notes by now and are getting ready to post them asap!

Hi to everyone else, It's fri tomorrow!!
cao


----------



## honneybee

Cao

Mw was very informative, she has near enough talked me into a home birth. maily paperwork family illnesses, she did the heartbeat though and it came up straight away. She wants me to go back to acupuncture to help me eat and stop my nausea. I have lost weight although my tummy is big. I should have put on about 5-8 lb but have not yet.

I love choc brazil nuts haven't had those for ages. .... roll on christmas, I can have a box without feeling guilty.

mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi All

its been busy here!!!!

Mitch........ WHEN im pregnant id like a home birth, just feel that hospitals are just not as clean as id like so would feelmore comfortable at home.  
Hope the sickness goes soon hun,. I know how afulit can be, when i was preg with shannon i couldnt walk 100 yards without throwing up, that lasted 6 months. Hope you havnt got it that bad. xxxxxxxxxxxx

Cao.... I willbe getting onto GPs next week, its all exciting now!!!

Allyson....Im so so so sorry about your kitten honey, what am awful thing to happen!!!!!
    im going to let gp write letter and send it off as ive bugged her loads already, also by the time ive got a copy of my notes the letter would be at the clinic anyway. so i will call them on wednesday (oh my god not long now!) and make sure theyve sent it, IF they havnt i will be going and picking it up myself and sending it special delivery!

Hayley.... Danni's AF dances really do work! I was over a week late, she done her dance and the next day Af came!!
hope yours shows her face soon honey xx

Danni danni danni......  Thanks for cd hun, it actually works!! I cant beleive it relaxed me so much i fell asleep!! although that could have been the driving to lakeside and dodging nutty lorry drivers!!  or the shopping we done!!
was great to meet you hun, we will have to meet up again soon!


Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies...

cao-so this sperm thingys all about freezing it and seeing if it survives afterwards??or just to see if it freezes??i got dh on wellman vits at the mo so hopefully it will help get more fert next time.

ikklesmiler-no.still no af    need more dances

honeybee-good to see things are going good.have you got a scanor bump pic??

alleybee-so sorry to hear about your kitten   

danni-also ice creams ment to have a good affect aswell becuase of the dairy in it.

as for me im having a really bad day.ended up blubberin most the morning.now got headache and really tired.really fed up of feeling like this all the time.8 wks today since we lost our liittle one

hayley


----------



## cao

Hi Hayley so sorry to read that your feeling so upset. Hope you feel bit better now or at least that the headache has gone. Wish I could send you a hug but don't seem to be able to, sorry! I can't really imagine how you must be feeling, it must be so hard. Have you thought of doing something special for your Angel, not sure what maybe naming a star after him/her or something along those lines? Know it won't actually help to ease pain but perhaps having something you can see or touch might o'h I'm not sure help in some small way. Hope you don't mind me saying, I really don't know what I'd do if I was in your position. 
DH needs karotype which I think is blood test to see if there is any sort of problem a potential child might inherit, so I guess if results show there is we might have to use donnor sperm or look at other options. Dr said that as his sperm results are so poor it might indicate a genetic problem and the test is to see if that is the case. She didn't say what problems a child might have though. Is all bit confusing really! The freezing part is to freeze his sperm if they are ok just as a back up incase on the day there aren't any at all, good or bad!! Am bit worried as the sperm seem to be getting worse despite all the vits he's been taking, literally only a couple last time. Is also bit of a worry too as he's had 3 goes at ICSI although quite a few years ago with previous partner and none of them worked, then they split up and she got pg few months later with someone else. I know is different situation, different clinic etc but you can't help but worry about these things can you! Sorry for babbling on about myself!

Hope everyone else is ok and have got nice things planned for weekend. I'm going to do bit of shopping then got quite a bit of work to catch up on.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hayley     
hugs for you hunnie
hope you start feeling better soon, Cao's eidea about naming a star after baby sounds like a really good idea hun  

ok,heres a major af dance for you                
hope it works hun

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies....this threads gone quiet again  

ikklesmiler-af turned up yesturday but only very light and got full flow today   so if my cycle ends up being 8wks again it means im going on pill from next cycle all going well    any news yet??not long now till your 2nd hiv jab 

cao-all sounds very complicated to me.this will be our 3rd icsi coming next.wondering if theres any test we should be having.but at least we know we can do it through tx now i supose.just got to keep on going.do you have any probs or is it mainly mf??


----------



## cao

Hi everyone!
Hayley- I'm still here! Hope you're feeling bit better today. Good news about hopefully going on pill next af, fingers crossed for you. All seems to be ok with me (at the moment!) would just like to know DP's sperm is going to be ok. We are thinking we'll probably go to lister for karotype as still not heard back from NHS and we need to know if DP's sperm is going to be ok by next month as I need to phone lister on 1st day of Oct period to see if I can go on pill. Not sure about other tests you can have done sorry, I guess if drs aren't suggesting anything they must think it's just a matter of time before it works for you. Think I've read about some immune thing but not sure if you need it if you have got pg. Perhaps it's worth asking to see if they do suggest anything. Hopefully it will all work out well though next time and you won't need anything other than lots of mothercare vouchers! 

Ann Marie- Have you heard anyting from drs, hope they've sent your notes and things can start moving for you soon.

Hope everyone else is ok and had good weekends. 

cao


----------



## honneybee

Hi Girls

sorry for not being on but dh has gone to U.k with dd and I have been busy at home with ds who is poorly.  He was supposed to go not dd so he is v gutted but was not well enough to travel. I have so much to do here, with organising my spare room to looking like a bedroom again as in-laws are coming to stay, then my managerie of animals to sort out and my little furbabe has to have an op on tuesday. 

I forgot what its like to walk to the shop to get my shoppng. DH took the car. so its quite tiring. I'm not lazy honest   

Annmarie not long to go babe.... are you getting excited?

Hayley yayyyy. way to go. now stop stressing young lady. hopefully you will be on the pill again before you know it.  

Cao. I really hope dh is fine with his karotype thingy. It would be one less hurdle for you.  

Danni nothing lie a good shopping spree heh.... nice to go with a friend 

Ally I am unable to put a picture on here yet of my scan but when the comp finally works I will.

Sorry to hear you felt a bit ill recently Em.

big hello to all our lister girls

mitch
xxxx


----------



## jakesmum

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining your thread!  I'm on the eggshare programme at the Lister.  It's our first IVF cycle and I start sniffing next Monday (I'm soooooooo excited)!! 

Talking of sniffing, I've got an exam on Friday and will be due to sniff half way through.  Does anyone know if it matters if your a couple of hours late or should I explain to the moderator and ask to walk out the exam room half way through to take the drugs?  DH has been joking me saying everyone at work will think I'm on drugs if they hear me sniffing in the toilets every afternoon!


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies,just got back from work thought id write a quick post.......

cao-you had all your bloods done so far thenhave you had tx before??cant remember if ive asked you or not   

honeybee-sorry its so hard not to stress about everything.getting closer to a date means il have to come off my pills and its hard enough when im just late taking them.hopefully il be on pill soon.next cycle maybe end of next month.going to give lister a ring wednesday and say be abit sooner than dec because i dont think il get an af in dec.hows you bubba going??you having anymore scans soon??

jakesmum-hello new lady and welcome.its hard doing the sniffer when people dont know.hows you going to get out of your exam alf way through for it??its going to be hard

ikklesmiler,danni-where you hiding both of you ?? 

well af is quite heavy today.been getting shootin pains in me boobs.bit strange .got a lovely 12 hr shift again tomorrow.oh the joy.take care

hayley


----------



## poppy05

Hi gang

Jakesmum, welcome hunni, im fairly new to this thread too, so still getting to know everyone, you will be ok to take your sniffer a bit later so dont panic, if i was you i would take it before you go in, that way you get it in sooner rather than later, i was late with a few of my injections, same thing as sniffing though, and clinic said it wont hurt if its only by an hour or 2, good luck with your exam whats it for? and good luck with your cycle        

Hayley, hiya, im not hiding    im here its been quiet on here though, and as im not due to star tx yet, ive not got alot to say as nothing is happeneing, AF is due sometime soon, and will be my 1st one since my BFN, so as soon as i come on i will go and get these bloods done, have to say though im a bit sick of needles   hopefully you can get on that pill soon (i typed pi** instead of pill then!! lol) and im sure you feel alot better once you know you are on your way again.     

Ann marie, you still breathing in that golden light?   i will give the CD another go once i start d'regs again, god i so dont wanna be d'regging again anytime soon   seems far to soon to be thinking about all that again, even thought my BFN seems ages ago now, i cant wait for you to start your cycle, i wanna see how mad the drugs make you      ive got everything crossed for you, that your dr gets off her lazy **** and gets your notes sent off this week.     

cao, hiya hun, when is your AF due, you go on the pill this month dont you? let me know when you need an AF dance,     

Mitch, where do you live then hun? im prob being a total div but ive not read your profile, and not risking losing my post to go and look   how is your DS? better i hope? what is wrong with your fur baby? i hope he/she is ok too  

em, hi babe, glad your scan went well, i read it on another thread   hope you're feeling ok  

allyson, hi hunni, hope you are all feeling a bit better now after the loss of your little fur baby,  

Hi to anyone else,  

Nothing to report here im afraid, all very boring, but dont worry cos come january i will doing your heads in with my posting  

love and babydust to all    

Love Danni x x


----------



## honneybee

Good Morning Girls  

Welcome Jakes mum,  yay to today for you! first day for the luurvlly sniffing, this had to be the worst part for me, I had to pluck up courage to stick things up my nose,as daft as it sounds I don't like that kind of thing although it is nothing to worry bout. I was late taking my sniffs a couple of times and one time it was about 1 1/2 hours I told lena who said it was fine. so don't worry or...as it only takes a few seconds ask to go out the room but I expect you will have to do it in front of someone. Good luck for friday, hope you do well, can |I be cheeky and ask what exam you are doing?  

Hayley I know it is so hard not to stress, especially after all you have been thru.   But keep yaking your metomfin (can't remeber how to spell it) I know it makes you poorly but if this cuts mc down to half for you it is doing some good. You know when is best to cycle and we are all rooting for you     

Danni I live in Denmark at the moment as my dh is in the forces. we are being posted back a week after the baby is born although we are trying to stay for an extra month but they are not too sympathetic, I am worried about travelling as I am extremely sea sick so will be out of action on a ferry crossing and that is over night, I normally have to take something and sleep through whilst dh has the children, or the other option is to fly and I don't think a 1 week old should be flying. so dilemmas.... Ds is so much better as of yesterday. He has been an angel while dh and dd has been away.

MY furbaby has got 2 lumps which have to be removed, last year she had one which was a tumur so am hoping all is well, She is a big part of my life. She is my dog you see, dh bought her for me after years of me going on about having one.

Cao that is good that you are starting, I expect when jakesmum is having et and the dreaded 2ww you will be sniffing. it comes so quickly.

Annmarie its tuesday today HURRAH!!! have you phoned the dr to find out if they have posted those pain in the bum notes?  OM my.... if they have..... not long for you my friend.      

Ally how you, sorry for the loss of your furbaby.  

Em glad your scan went well  

Mitch
xx


----------



## allybee17

afternoon girls thanks for all your wishes about my kitten he's home now in the garden with a huge jasmin plant growing on top of him   i know we will be moving soon but feel that it was the best place for him as it was his garden. we still miss him lot's but still have our 2 older cats.

hello to jakesmum hope you settle in here all the ladys are great here and will no doubt answer most if not all your questions like mitch sniffing was the worst bit for me 2 really gave me a sore head and made me quite ratty  

hiya anne marie looking out for your post to say your notes have finally been sent to to the lister hope your GP did as they said  

hiya haylea hope your not feeling to ruff  

i'm off work now till  monday have had quite a stressfull week with work, my so called collegues have been really horrible about me behind my back and boss wrote to my DP who is our manager to tell him so i've been so stressed out that the boss has told me to take a few days of to de stress!!! he said he'll sort the other women out b4 i get back. i can't belive how nasty and 2 faced some people can be. anyway enough of all that i'm looking forward to having a few days with my real friends lot's of going out for lunches  

take care everyone willbe posting lot's over the next few days xx Allyson


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

well i just phoned doc again only to be told that the secratary (who comes in on a tuesday only) was off sick today (and last week) she may be in tommorow (doubtful as she was off today) i asked what happened if she was off tommorow too, do i have to wait another week to see if shes in? to be told they didnt know, which set me off and had me screaming down the phone that out of 5 receptionists surely one of them has enough brain cells to type a letter out!!  of course that didnt go down to weel and i have been told to call back tommorow at 12 to see if she is in or not  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## allybee17

opsss    chill anne marie your gonna stress yourself out so much that when you do start TX you'll be a jibbering wreck !!!!!


----------



## cao

Arh!!!

Just wrote really long reply, took 20mins and I don't type that slowly, pressed send and nothing! Argh!! So going to write shorter post and send a few sorry but it's going to be shorter too now as used up all my energy on last post!

Jakesmum- welcome to board. Hope your first day of downregs has gone well. Not done any tx so can't help with exam problem, I see Danni and Mitch have replied though, everyones v friendly, I've only been posting few weeks myself.

Hayley- Hope you are ok and feeling bit better. You get home late from work, what do you do? (Hope you don't mind me asking!) Still waiting for karotype test but I've had all mine. Need to phone this month about pill but don't think we can start til DP has had that done so prob can't start pill this month. Not done any tx before.

Danni- Hi! Thanks for offer of AF dance. Really all depends on this karotype test as to when we can start lister did say could poss go on pill this month but think it's v unlikely, still nothing back from NHS. And if there's a prob not sure what we'll need to do so more likely I'll be starting same time as you t this rate, never mind. Be good to have a cycle buddy and think you've done quite a lot of tx so you can share all your wisdom with me!!

Right going to send this bit as I'll be v cross if I loose it again!!
cao


----------



## cao

Me again!!!
Mitch- Hope your furbaby is ok. My parents dog had few lumps which they say are fatty lumps, apparently some dogs get them so fingers crossed that all it is with yours. Let us now how you get on at vets. hope forces say you can stay bit longer, travelling with week old baby and other kids would be a nightmare. Glad DS is feeling better. Fingers crossed can start soon but still waiting to for NHS to contact us about DP's karotype so all depends on that really, o'h and me having time to make app at drs to actually get the pill! Hopefully can start pill this month but don't think it will happen, never mind I guess we'll start when it's meant to happen! Just hope there isn't a prob discovered with karotype test, if that's ok I don't care when we start! (within reason, will be 30 at end of next year so would like to do it before then!) 

Allyson- sorry to hear that people at work have been so horrible. Glad you have understanding boss who has given you some time off. You really don't need the stress at the moment. Hope it all gets sorted and you have a stressfree few days. Glad you found nice place for your kitten. we have our cats ashes in bedroom, prob sounds md but he loved laying on bed with his brother and on Sundays we used to read papers while they slept at bottom of bed. 

Ann Marie- Hi! Sorry to hear about your drs, keep pestering and hopefully you'll get good news tomorrow. I'm sure someone should be able to type a letter. Was going to say even i could do that but after my last attempt to post I won't!

We'll that was much shorter than last time! Hope everyone else is ok and having a good week.

cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi all

I phoned docs this morning and finally the letter has been typed! I have to call back after 4 this afternoon to make sure doc has signed it then im going to pick ip up and either send myself or take to the clinic tommorow.
Hopefully the letter has all the info that the clinic need and then i can my last blood tests done and this cycle can get underway!!

Hope everyones ok.

Hugs Ann Marie xxxxxx


----------



## poppy05

Ann marie  WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! not long now x x x


----------



## honneybee

Yippi dee do dah!!!!!! 

thats fab Ann marie maybe best bet to take your self then you know it is done and could even ask when to start pill.

Cao lucky for my furbabe the lumps are just fatty ones. She looks so funny in that dome collar on her head and a long white T-shirt to stop the stitches rubbing on her tummy. Everyone keeps staring at her   she also has stitches on her back leg too so looks like she has been in a fight. She is a lab x with staff (dark brown in colour) so people may get the wrong impression, she has a very staffy face but long legs. BUt she is going to be fine yippee.

Ally what a lovely thing to do for your cat. Its the sort of thing I would like to do later for my maddie.

Danni I too never have much to say so talk a lot of gibberish. but heh, who cares   you will soon have a lot to talk about when you get started.

Cao it would be good if you can start the pill this month.    

How did the first sniff go jakesmum?

A big hello to everyone.

Mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Mitch
yes will def ask when to start pill, am hoping they will say this month.
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies.....

ikklesmiler- well done on getting the doc finally doing your letter.shouldnt be long now till youre on that pill 

honeybee- must be funny seeing your cat but poor little thing.must look a state.cant believe your over 15wks now   but then so would we have been if it stayed in there.you got any pics??

cao-i work in a bookies.my manager if on hol this week so i got 4 lots of 12hr shifts this wk.we are open 10am till 930pm monday til saturday and 11am til 6pm on a sunday.i hate the hrs but it pays well.anynews yet on whats going on??

danni-af come yet??

alleybee-hows things??when do you go on mat leave with twins??

jakesmum-still havin bad side affects from pill??

went to docs this morn and got all my bloods done i needed to get and got prescrip for the pill.stupid woman butchered my arms up.first arm she went into she missed the vein then moved the needle around whilst still in me arm and gave up and went into the other arm.now im bruised.but at least i got all the bloods done and doc didnt even say anything he just wrote them out.af nearly finished already.

hayley


----------



## luckystars

Hello,

I thought I would pop in and say HI ...... 

Ann Marie - I'm glad they have done the letter at last and now you can get underway, I hope you can start the pill soon !!!

Hello and welcome to the new ladies on this thread now....

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow , I'm 12 weeks and 4 days tomorrow !!!!..

My wedding is not far now I have got my dress and everything is booked.... DP is going for his stag do this weekend to Nottingham  Not happy cos he is spending the night there!!!!!!!!!!! My hen do is on the 20th and is local to where we live and I can watch everybody getting drunk and at least I wont wake up with a hangover!!!!  .

I hope everyone is well and hope there is lots more chatting to be done.. There used to be loads on this board !!!!

Speak soon,

Julie xxx


----------



## allybee17

hello girlys lot's of chit chat going on today thats so good to see don't really matter what you post just as long as theres something to see.

haylea you don't get any extras when your having twins so i can start my maternity leave on the 28th october!!! but because of all the stress at work from the other wicked witches who i work with my boss has told me to take 2 weeks off on the sick so i can de stress which i think i'm gonna do coz i can not face my so called collegues knowing how much they have been *****in about me behind my back!!!! 

and breath!!!!!!!!

mitch glad you thought my jasmin for my kitten was a nice idea i keep calling him a kitten but he was not really he was 16 motnhs but he was always called the kitten coz our other 2 are so old!!!! when the jasmin flowers it'll look really pretty too.but think we will have moved by then, i don't know if to tell the new people who move in about him as i don't really want them to go digging and come across him  what do you think

finally anne marie you have your letter i think it's best for you to take it up to the lister as royal mail are going on strike for 3 days from tomorrow so even if you sent it special it ain't gonna get there till middle of next week now!!!!!! but you'll have peace of mind if you do it your self maybe get the letter photo copied too just in case 

hiya julie long time no see glad all's progressing nicely with bump i bet you can not wait to see your little wriggler on the scan, brave lady planning a wedding too me and dp were gonna get married next october but with the twins arrival we just ain't got the money to do it we are hopping to now go abroad and do it when the twins are a bit older just a small wedding close family and a couple of friends.

keep chatting girls hello to everyone lot's of love allyson xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi ladies

well the letter has been copied and is now on its way to the clinic! i decided that it would be safer to send special delivery before 9am (cost me ten pounds!!)
have spoken to clinic and they said once they recieve letter they will look at my notes and callme to tell me whats gonna happen next.
Im  so excited!!!!!

just read Allysons post... arrgghhhhh!!!! i didnt know there was going to be a stike tommorow!!        
shouldnt the post office woman had told me that? 

if it isnt one thing its another!!!!
Luckily i have a copy, so if they dont recieve it tommorow i will take one up there friday, as long as theres not a train or underground strike as i wont have the car.

well lets hope it gets there!!
im gonna call dans brother now and shout at him, (hes a postman..lol)

Ann Marie xxxxxxx


----------



## cao

Hi all! Wow it's been busy on here!

Ann Marie- Glad you finally got letter sorted, just hope it gets there ok now, fingers crossed!

Mitch- glad your furbaby is ok my parents dog is a lab cross and apparently they are prone to these fatty lumps. perhaps you could get her a more stylish t shirt so that she becomes a trend setter amongst her dog friends!!

Hayley- Hope the bruises disappear soon, is good that you got all the bloods done though, one less thing to worry about and now you have perscription for pill you'll be all set to go again.

Julie- Hope scan goes well. Have a fab wedding!

Allyson- Hope you are relaxing after your stressful time at work.

Danni- Hi! Hope things are good with you.

DP phoned docs today and finally got answer about karotype test, can have it done locally but will cost 190 pounds. Wasn't really expecting NHS to help as they have done nothing so far so not a great shock. Also asked on peer support about test and they said takes about 6 to 8 weeks to get results back so won't be going on the pill this month then or prob next. Never mind, sort of had it in my head that it prob wouldn't start til after Xmas anyway as lots of other little things (NHS related) have set us back. Was just exciting when nurse thought it could poss be sooner but never mind as long as we get there in the end.

Hope everyone has had a good Wednesday and you don't mind me hanging around despite the fact it looks like i won't be starting for quite awhile yet.

cao


----------



## wishing4miracle

cao-no worries woman.youll know in good time when you get into tx how fast it zooms by.not long till next yr you know.well be doing it together

ikklesmiler-stupid postal strikes,  pain.£10


----------



## honneybee

Evening All  

Annmarie what a shocker   £10 for nothing thats extortion. I would have a good mind to go back to this postlady and tell her off for stealing ...... well sort of   She should have said though. I hope there is no more gliches and things go well for you. I had problems as well before I started tx so hopefully it will workout for you  

Ally I was tiold when we moved into this house that an animal was buried in our garden. At the time we were not told what. So we always avoided digging in that area, I know now though it was a guinea pig.
YOu could tell them, did you dig deep? if so it should not be a problem just tell them. YOu don't want your kitten being disturbed.

Hayley hows your arms now? some nurses do it so well but others, they need retraining. I could probably do it with less pain. MY nurse hurts me too, but the one at the hospital is brilliant you wouldn't know it was done.

Hi danni what have you been up to?

Juli I am getting excited for you too, ooohhh countdown!!! not long to go. you will have such a wonderful time.

Cao how annoying it takes so long for the results. You could still be put on the pill though after next af. if lister agrees. good luck on what you decide. A trendy t-shirt .....mm that could be an idea. what about if I graffiteed it all over like they do when you break your leg. 

I have just had a scrummy danish pastry... yes I know I live here but these are made in Norway do my food diet no good but boy do they taste so good..

mitch
xx


----------



## cao

Ah thanks Hayley, will be good to have a cycle buddy! (Just hope test doesn't show anything too bad so we'll be ok to start when results come back.) I'm gradually developing a 'what will be, will be' attitude towards things which is so unlike me! Will be good to do all the Xmas stuff too without worrying about drugs etc. Still going to phone lister on 1st day of this period just so they know and can recommend what to do next/when to phone next. Might phone them tomorrow actually to find out if it could be any quicker with them. Are you not at work today or do you have shorter shift? Better finish off some bits for work as have yoga in bit with DP. Have a good eve.
cao


----------



## cao

Sorry Mitch crossed posts. I'm liking the graffti idea. Or could do a slogan one like 'You should see the other dog' (as she looks like she's been in a fight!) or 'Stop staring, I know I'm beautiful' (As people keep staring at her!) Danish pastry sounds yummy, is making me feel hungry.
cao


----------



## honneybee

laughing so much I  . love the slogan idea

mitch
xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

have been searching frantically for the copy of the letter, guess what,.... i cant find it    oh i have to laugh or i will cry.

anyway good news, phoned dans brother last night (hes a postie) he says postal strike is friday saturday and monday so letter should be ok PHEEEW!!!

hope everyones ok, am hoping to do sum personals later today.

hugs to all

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17

hello anne marie i'm a postal office lady (but a nice one) the strike is today untill next tuesday 2 2 days strike back to back!!! but as you sent you letter special b4 9am you'll be ok as the strike won't start till mid day today so relax hun they will have got it nice and early this morning, don't 4get you track your letter by going to the royal mail web site and put in the ref number on front of the little slip you got from the post office  bloody hell i feel like i'm still in work lol    

hair dressers today, but was ment to be yesterday...... my hairdresser rung me at 3.30 asking me when i thought my appointment was i said thursady(today) nope it was yesterday at 3 she was great thou and fitted me into day she blamed it on pregnancy brain i swer my brain has turned to a lump of cheese i can not remmeber anything at the moment 

mitch i think i will tell the new owner about the kitten in the garden, he's not actually in that deep as this place is a new build so the garden is built on a lot of rubble but i think that where there is a nice established jasmin on it i imagin they'll want to leave it so that leve herbie is peace 

right am off now decided to wash all my baby stuff so that'll keep me busy today take care girls have a great day xx Allyson


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi Allyson

bloody men! cant get a thing right can they!!! 
im glad the strike is this afternoon though and not this morning!
i have tracked the letter and apparently it hasnt been delivered as yet,but then the site says it will only show as delivered when the postperson gets back to depot. So it could have been delivered,who knows! might phone the clinic to see. 

hope you have a good day
hugs
Ann Marie xxx


----------



## cao

Hi! it's nearly Friday, yeah!!

Mitch- How's your furbaby doing today? Did you make any t shirst for her? Could even start your own poorly dog clothing company, am sure there's a market for it somewhere!

Allyson- How did the hairdressers go where you having a big change? Love having mine done, always makes me feel revitalised and pampered. I went once a whole week too early, didn't even have pg as an excuse! Hope you did all the baby washing ok.

Ann Marie- Glad letter got there ok (read it on diff post) Great news that you'll be starting soon.

Hayley- how are you today?

Julie- how was your 12 week scan? Must be so exciting to actually see your baby!

Hello to eveyone else! Really need to work out how to add those great smiley face things, do you need to be a special member or anything, can't seem to work out how to do it! Am shattered at moment, work seems so hectic, glad it's nearly the weekend. Definatley off to bed early tonight!
cao


----------



## ikklesmiler

hi all

sorry forgot to post!!!  
letter arrived safely at lister and i now have news.....

i will be having final blood tests on 17th this month, then waiting for af to start pill, should be around 23rdish, then hopefully will be starting tx on 19th november.... so watch this space!!!!!


----------



## luckystars

Hi 

I just wanted to update you Ive had my 12 week scan everything is fine !!!!! edd is 14/04/2008 The baby was moving about it was lovely to see..

Ann Marie - well done on getting your letter sorted ... wont be long before TX starts

cao - I hope your well and things are OK with you....??

Right off for a shower and then bed my headaches are really bad at the moment and I'm not getting much sleep...

Julie xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Julie!
Congrats hun!!
hope your headache goes soon.
sleep well
Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## curlyj28

Hi lister ladies 

Ive been quiet as been so manic at work and completly shattered , but been stopping by to see how everyone is, glad things are moving along for some of you and its nice to see everyone ticking over nicely !!

Julie congraats on your 12 weeks scan - i remember it feeling like such a milestone, glad all is ok ! I can sympathise with the headaches as I have had them for weeks - found that koolhead strips really helped  also acupuncture and massage was recommended by docs , hope you feel brighter soon. 

Hello to all the new people - and all the old ones too.  

All good with me at the mo , had triple tsts back last week and all is good and just waiting for my next scan  and the big decision of whether to find out baby's flavour or not , DH is being very convincing.... 

love CJ xxx


----------



## allybee17

fantastic anne marie you have a action, it's so nice to actually have some dates when things will be moving on, i remember taking the call at work that they wanted to start me on the pill i was jumping around like a mad women and that was just for finally being able to start the pill!!!!!!! lol can you imagin what your gonna be like when you get the you've been matched call lol i'll remember that day for ever we were in cardiff on the dock's just been to see the dr who exabision (yawn) but as we left lena rung to tell me we had been matched was the bestest call ever 

cao hairdressers was lovely did not have a change as i've only just recently had all my hair cut of i used to have very long hair but now it's kindda bobbed had blond highlights too, hairdresser wanted to get out of the head massage but i told her off she said she did not want to do it as it could bring on contractions!!!!!!! i don't think so i told her i'd never heard of that before and dp rubs my head most nights for me!!!!! anyone heard of this before bit of a strange one i think. she did it for me thou the best part about having your hair done it's just bliss 


hiya cj glad to see alls well with you too i bet you can't wait to see you baby again at the scan, we found out what we wre having but had decided right from the beginning that as it's twins we really should know as there is so much more to get, but at 20 weeks we were told 2 girls 24 weeks it changed to 1 boy 1 girl!!!!!!!!! next scan is oct 22nd so hoping things have not changed as even thou we have been told what they are we still ain't bought anything as we keep thinking the next scan it'll change 

julie glad 12 week scan went well hope you got some nice clear pic's of baby  

another day off for me i can't belive how good the weather is think i'll get out in the garden today and do lot's of washing hope you all have great days take care lot's of love Allyson xx


----------



## ikklesmiler

Hi Allyson

Cant wait for the next phonecall!!!!!     

ive never heard of head massage bringing on contractions either...

hope the next scan says the same (baby sexwise)

Hugs

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115708.0

Happy Chatting 

Emxx


----------

